# Sticky  Alliance #107 Rubber Band Tests



## Henry the Hermit

One of my favorite flat bands are ordinary Alliance #107 rubber bands, available from most office supply stores in the US, though I buy mine from Amazon.com. They are cheap, require no tricky cutting and last a long time. Are they good enough for you? Good question, so I decided to do some tests to help you decide.

For comparison, I used two identical frames, my own design La Cholita in half inch plywood. One frame was banded with #107s and the other with .050 food grade latex from RubberSheetRoll.com cut the same width as the #107s. Both bandsets were fitted with Performance Catapult's (Jim Harris) pouches. I tied them on with thin strips of TB Gold in an OTT configuration and 8 inches between the pouch-tie point and the frame.

The first step was to fire 25 break-in rounds with each slingshot. I used .375 (9.4 mm) lead balls, and got a bit of hand-slap with both, indicating there is more energy available. Then I measured my draw-length at 34 inches, and using a digital fish scale measured the pull strength at 14.08 pounds for the #107s and 11.44 pounds for the latex.

Next I set up my speed test equipment, consisting of a metal chair with a wooden stick affixed to the back and a clothespin to hold a 5x8 inch index card located exactly 10 feet away from my catch box fabric. Then I placed my Acer Netbook on the chair and using Audacity, I recorded the sounds of a dozen or so shots from each slingshot hitting first the 5x8 card and then the cloth backstop 10 feet away. Then I transferred the files to my big computer and read the files to measure the elapsed time between the two strikes. I entered that information into a spreadsheet and calculated the speed in fps for each shot and finally got an average speed and energy. Here are the results.

#107
Average for 10 shots = 173.87 fps, 5.03 lbs/ft energy

.050 latex
Average for 10 shots = 183.95 fps, 5.60 lbs/ft energy

So far, no surprises. I expected the latex to be faster, but was pleasantly surprised to find the #107s to be as fast as they are.

Next, I will shoot both slingshots until the bandsets wear out or break. Past experience tells me to expect about 300 shots from the latex and more from the #107s. Every shot is recorded, so for the first time I will have an accurate count. Whichever breaks first will be replaced with a set of Tex's Field bands, and I will do the same speed, energy, and longevity tests on them, for comparison purposes. Note: Everyone already knows that Tex's bands are as good as it gets, so there really is no need for me to reinvent the wheel.

Henry

14 August, 2011 - The left side latex band broke at the pouch after 390 shots.
15 August, 2011 - 490 shots total on #107 bands. Very light scuffing at fork. No tears.
16 August, 2011 - 600 shots total on #107 bands. No tears.
17 August, 2011 - Velocity test - 178.7 fps 5.3 lb/ft energy
19 August, 2011 - Band broke at 696 shots


----------



## M.J

Good info and testing methods, Henry!
I look forward to the longevity portion of the test.


----------



## mckee

man those are fast


----------



## AZshooter

Henry...which type of Alliance #107 were you using....Pale Crepe Gold. or Sterling...I imagine the Gold would be the best choice with higher rubber content....


----------



## danielh

Maybe i missed it, how many rubber bands did you use, or was it just one whole band per side? this interest me alot for my BB shooting.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

AZ shooter said:


> Henry...which type of Alliance #107 were you using....Pale Crepe Gold. or Sterling...I imagine the Gold would be the best choice with higher rubber content....


These are Sterling. Next time I'll try Gold Crepe.

Henry


----------



## Henry the Hermit

danielh said:


> Maybe i missed it, how many rubber bands did you use, or was it just one whole band per side? this interest me alot for my BB shooting.


I use one band per side and trim to length. These bands are much too heavy for BB shooting. I'm getting light band slap with .44 cal lead. I use some scrap TG Gold (Thanks Dan, ZDP-189) cut 1/2 inch x 1/4 inch by 9 inches for BBs. It's more than enough.

Henry


----------



## philly

Good thread Henry, I will be following it with intrest. 
Philly


----------



## AZshooter

Rather than trim the band to length, you might try using the whole band with a loop at the fork end. This might add a tapered effect and add an extra thickness at a point where you tie to the forks. I was going to rubber cement this extra band area to eliminate friction between the two layers of rubber. I would probably try that type of rubber cement used for bicycle patch...maybe contact cement...not sure yet...Maybe others have tried this to eliminate friction between bands at critical contact points...(?)


----------



## Charles

Very, very useful stuff ... keep up the good work!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Henry the Hermit

AZ shooter said:


> Rather than trim the band to length, you might try using the whole band with a loop at the fork end. This might add a tapered effect and add an extra thickness at a point where you tie to the forks. I was going to rubber cement this extra band area to eliminate friction between the two layers of rubber. I would probably try that type of rubber cement used for bicycle patch...maybe contact cement...not sure yet...Maybe others have tried this to eliminate friction between bands at critical contact points...(?)


Hey! You're getting ahead of me. LOL!

My friend AJW has a Flat Cat that is eating flatbands with gusto, I'm going to make him a set like that to try on it.

On my Panama Tipicos, I fold a portion of the band back and underneath to eliminate abrasion at the fork.

Henry


----------



## Dayhiker

Good work, Henry. Good work. Thank you.


----------



## AZshooter

Thanks a lot for the useful information...much time and materials saved!


----------



## philly

Amazon has them for $7.49 for 1 lb box, 50 bands, shipping is $6.50, still a cheap alternative to 25 sets of purchased Latex bands.
Philly


----------



## BaneofSmallGame

I love my Alliance Sterling 107's, they work wonderfully for target shooting ,especially for marbles. These days though I mainly use them as throw ins in my trades. In fact, Dayhiker has most of my stock at this point









But they certainly have there good uses. I also have some Universal 105s (total garbage with almost no latex!)







And the Alliance Gold Crepe, which I do not recommend, For some reason they just do not have any poke to them. I can't even get single bands to fire bb's with any speed!!! I have to say, the Sterlings are the way to go, if you want to use even heavier ammo you can use a cocktail set up as well, like DragonMaster does....

If you guys want some more info on these, there is some great info on this thread from long ago: 
http://slingshotforu...__fromsearch__1

Great testing Henry, thanks

Cheers - John


----------



## As8MaN

Awesome bands, i wish that one day they will ship it to my country (Israel)... if so, i will buy like bunch of em!.

And thanks Henry


----------



## TastelikeSnozberries

I've used sterling 107s cut in half (ie one complete loop cut into two strips to make one complete bandset) and even untapered they put a 5/16 hex nut clean through an empty soda can from 10 meters. They're plenty zippy


----------



## Henry the Hermit

As8MaN said:


> Awesome bands, i wish that one day they will ship it to my country (Israel)... if so, i will buy like bunch of em!.
> 
> And thanks Henry


Since you have one of my Typical Panama Slingshots with 107 bands, can you tell us how they perform for you, and how long they lasted?


----------



## NaturalFork

Do not use the gold crepe. They are very slow. Now I have to get more 107's as I have never tried the sterling


----------



## M.J

philly said:


> Amazon has them for $7.49 for 1 lb box, 50 bands, shipping is $6.50, still a cheap alternative to 25 sets of purchased Latex bands.
> Philly


 Staples will ship them to one of it's stores for free. I paid like $7 total for mine.


----------



## Nico

Sterling are the most sturdy and firm stretch of all alliance rubberbands. The pale gold crepe suck! They are slower dont know why cos they are stretchy, I know an old guy who said the term for such elastic is " lazy resorte" cos it stretches but has a slow retraction.

I am going to have a go at some alliance sterling 107s as the only ones I tried are the gold and they suck..

Nico 

Good thread Henry


----------



## radray

Henry,

Good post and very informative. I will have to get some of these Alliance Sterling 107s to use as spare bands when on the field and will also be part of my survival kit.

Raymond


----------



## As8MaN

Henry in Panama said:


> Awesome bands, i wish that one day they will ship it to my country (Israel)... if so, i will buy like bunch of em!.
> 
> And thanks Henry


Since you have one of my Typical Panama Slingshots with 107 bands, can you tell us how they perform for you, and how long they lasted?
[/quote]

They lasted for about 1000 shots (and i have been shooting with rocks only).
No doubt, those bands have no competition at all, they are cheap, strong and fast!
Also, if im not wrong, u dont even have to cut them with a roller or anything, cuz they are an office rubber bands, easy to attach..
Oh god, if any1 knows a source that ships some of these to Israel and accepts paypal, pls let me know!


----------



## Hit and run

What's the active length of the bands? (Same for both?)
What's the maximum elongation for those bands? (Same for both?)


----------



## Tex-Shooter

When I got back into shooting in 1999, I could not find sheet latex and used alliance 107 rubber bands for awhile. -- Tex


----------



## Henry the Hermit

As8MaN said:


> They lasted for about 1000 shots (and i have been shooting with rocks only).
> No doubt, those bands have no competition at all, they are cheap, strong and fast!
> Also, if im not wrong, u dont even have to cut them with a roller or anything, cuz they are an office rubber bands, easy to attach..
> Oh god, if any1 knows a source that ships some of these to Israel and accepts paypal, pls let me know!


Thanks for the report, Kfir. I will send you 5 sets of bands (10) uncut, and a fresh pouch next week, so you can make your own. You can send me $3.00 to cover shipping to the PayPal address that will be in the package.

Henry


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Hit and run said:


> What's the active length of the bands? (Same for both?)
> What's the maximum elongation for those bands? (Same for both?)


Both bandsets measure 8 inches between the pouch tie point and the frame. I don't know what the maximum elongation is, because I suffered a very nasty slap from a broken band while trying to see how far it would stretch early in my slingshot career. I use the highly scientific method of holding a length of band in my left hand and pulling with my right to my draw length, adjusting the hold points until it feels as if the rubber is near maximum. Then I measure how far apart my two hands are on the relaxed band, and that becomes the pull length for that material. I determined that #107s can be set at 7 inches for my draw, but that 7 inches offered no increased speed over 8 inches for me, and was a bit lighter pull, so I use 8 inches for #107s. The .050 latex can be as short as 6.5 inches and still give me full draw, but I wanted both slingshots to be as close to the same as possible.


----------



## As8MaN

Henry in Panama said:


> They lasted for about 1000 shots (and i have been shooting with rocks only).
> No doubt, those bands have no competition at all, they are cheap, strong and fast!
> Also, if im not wrong, u dont even have to cut them with a roller or anything, cuz they are an office rubber bands, easy to attach..
> Oh god, if any1 knows a source that ships some of these to Israel and accepts paypal, pls let me know!


Thanks for the report, Kfir. I will send you 5 sets of bands (10) uncut, and a fresh pouch next week, so you can make your own. You can send me $3.00 to cover shipping to the PayPal address that will be in the package.

Henry
[/quote]

Thanks alot Henry, and of course i will send u 3$, that is the least i can do for u!!, i really appreciate it, god bless u







.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

The latex bands tore at the pouch after 390 shots. They can and will be shortened a bit and shot some more. I expect to get about 300 more shots before they tear again. All shots after the speed tests were with .44 cal (Oops! 11 mm) lead balls.

I'll post some pictures later.


----------



## Hit and run

Henry in Panama said:


> What's the active length of the bands? (Same for both?)
> What's the maximum elongation for those bands? (Same for both?)


... I use the highly scientific method of holding a length of band in my left hand and pulling with my right to my draw length, adjusting the hold points until it feels as if the rubber is near maximum. Then I measure how far apart my two hands are on the relaxed band, and that becomes the pull length for that material. I determined that #107s can be set at 7 inches for my draw, but that 7 inches offered no increased speed over 8 inches for me, and was a bit lighter pull, so I use 8 inches for #107s. The .050 latex can be as short as 6.5 inches and still give me full draw, but I wanted both slingshots to be as close to the same as possible.
[/quote]
Thanks for the info. That's quite impressive for ordinary rubber bands.

By the way, that's more or less the same way I test max elongation. I just take 10 cm of rubber, that way I don't need a calculator


----------



## Beanflip

Great info, thanks Henry!


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Today I'm shooting 107s with .50 cal lead. I expect to have over 400 shots on them before the day is over. Here are a few pics from the first round of latex tests.

Here is the tear in the latex band. This set of bands can be cut and retied, but I am retiring them from the test, because not everyone will be ab le to retie them and not every tear will be so close to the tie point.








This is the slingshot and a #12 steel can that I dented up a little with the .44 cal lead balls shown.


----------



## philly

Ordered a box today, should have them this Friday, can't wait to try them. I will post chrony results when I shoot them. Thanks Henry for a great post.
Philly


----------



## Henry the Hermit

philly said:


> Ordered a box today, should have them this Friday, can't wait to try them. I will post chrony results when I shoot them. Thanks Henry for a great post.
> Philly


I'm looking forward to seeing the Chrony results. I believe my measurements are pretty accurate, but will be very interested in what a dedicated chronometer says.


----------



## philly

I recieved my Sterling 107 Crepe bands today from Amazon. Couldnt wait to try them. I am impressed. I shot around 30 break in shots at 10 meters then set up the Chrony. My draw length is only 27 1/2" so with 3/8" steel i was getting 153FPS Avg. I drew to approx 34" like Henry does and I got 173FPS Avg. 457 lead was only at 135FPS at my draw length and 153FPS at 34" draw.

Working length was 7 1/4", no hand slap at all. I used my EPS for this short test.

I will definately use them for target with the 3/8" steel but I have recently tried .050 latex 7/8X5/8X7 1/2" long and get 185FPS with the same 3/8 steel and 165FPS with .457 lead so will stay with that for Hunting,

Can't beat the price for a 107 band set and Henry has already seen good life so I say give them a try. With my latest cut of .030 latex I am going through a set of bands every other day so this is a great alternative.

Thanks Henry, great find and thread.
Philly


----------



## Henry the Hermit

philly said:


> I recieved my Sterling 107 Crepe bands today from Amazon. Couldnt wait to try them. I am impressed. I shot around 30 break in shots at 10 meters then set up the Chrony. My draw length is only 27 1/2" so with 3/8" steel i was getting 153FPS Avg. I drew to approx 34" like Henry does and I got 173FPS Avg. 457 lead was only at 135FPS at my draw length and 153FPS at 34" draw.
> 
> Working length was 7 1/4", no hand slap at all. I used my EPS for this short test.
> 
> I will definately use them for target with the 3/8" steel but I have recently tried .050 latex 7/8X5/8X7 1/2" long and get 185FPS with the same 3/8 steel and 165FPS with .457 lead so will stay with that for Hunting,
> 
> Can't beat the price for a 107 band set and Henry has already seen good life so I say give them a try. With my latest cut of .030 latex I am going through a set of bands every other day so this is a great alternative.
> 
> Thanks Henry, great find and thread.
> Philly


Your numbers are pretty close to agreement with mine. I have only .25 steel, and no lead of the same size, but after seeing your measurements, I think I can pretty well trust the numbers I'm seeing with my Acer Netbook/Linux/Audacity setup. And from your numbers, it doesn't seem the Crepe bands are much different in speed from the Sterling.

Thanks,

Henry


----------



## philly

Henry in Panama said:


> I recieved my Sterling 107 Crepe bands today from Amazon. Couldnt wait to try them. I am impressed. I shot around 30 break in shots at 10 meters then set up the Chrony. My draw length is only 27 1/2" so with 3/8" steel i was getting 153FPS Avg. I drew to approx 34" like Henry does and I got 173FPS Avg. 457 lead was only at 135FPS at my draw length and 153FPS at 34" draw.
> 
> Working length was 7 1/4", no hand slap at all. I used my EPS for this short test.
> 
> I will definately use them for target with the 3/8" steel but I have recently tried .050 latex 7/8X5/8X7 1/2" long and get 185FPS with the same 3/8 steel and 165FPS with .457 lead so will stay with that for Hunting,
> 
> Can't beat the price for a 107 band set and Henry has already seen good life so I say give them a try. With my latest cut of .030 latex I am going through a set of bands every other day so this is a great alternative.
> 
> Thanks Henry, great find and thread.
> Philly


Your numbers are pretty close to agreement with mine. I have only .25 steel, and no lead of the same size, but after seeing your measurements, I think I can pretty well trust the numbers I'm seeing with my Acer Netbook/Linux/Audacity setup. And from your numbers, it doesn't seem the Crepe bands are much different in speed from the Sterling.

Thanks,

Henry
[/quote]

Yes Henry, very close, when the bands start to tear I will cut them to 6 1/2" working length and do some more chrony tests. BTW, they are Sterling 107's not Crepe, I mispoke in my response..
Philly


----------



## AZshooter

As far as price for the 1 pound box of Alliance #107 Sterlings (also the 33`s, 64`s etc.) Staples stores seem to have most beat..... $4.89 each...If you have a store close to you place an order with the clerk and they will ship free to your local store...Free shipping to your home for orders of $75 or more....Shipping for one box to your home wouldn`t be worth it...


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Today I went to 600 shots with the #107s. They are still in good shape, but have stretched about .4 inch and the pull weight is now 5.6 kg/12.5 lbs. Tomorrow I plan to do velocity tests again with .375 cal lead balls. So far, so good.

Henry


----------



## Henry the Hermit

The velocity tests were a pleasant surprise. I expected to see a drop-off in speed, but instead got a bit more than 4 fps increase. That could be because I may have had an inch or two variance in distance between target and backstop. I can't say for sure about the first round, but this time I measured before and after shooting. At any rate, after 600 shots, the bands are lighter draw, slightly longer, and at least as fast. They just seem to get better with age.

Ammo - .375 lead balls
Velocity, average for 10 shots - 178.7 fps
Pull weight - 12.4 lbs at 34 inches
Length, pouch tie to frame - 8.4 inches

A couple of targets, steel on left, fresh beer can on right.


----------



## Northerner

I checked for 107s at Staples today. None in stock but they can order them. Price is $1.49Cdn for 1/4 pound. The brand is "Dixon" so I'll have to find out if this is the real rubber stuff or the soft non-latex junk.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## rockslinger

AZ shooter said:


> As far as price for the 1 pound box of Alliance #107 Sterlings (also the 33`s, 64`s etc.) Staples stores seem to have most beat..... $4.89 each...If you have a store close to you place an order with the clerk and they will ship free to your local store...Free shipping to your home for orders of $75 or more....Shipping for one box to your home wouldn`t be worth it...


I found the same thing but I still have half a pound that I got for $ 6.99 a couple of months ago at Staples. The're pretty good bands.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

The #107 bandset broke on the right side 2 inches from the fork on the 696th shot. Power remained high right up to the last shot, which hit the target by the way, meaning the band broke while contracting. I consider that to be pretty good life, especially since they were drawn to near maximum on every shot. I will continue recording life and performance on #107s, but will post updates less frequently. I think there are a few changes I can make that will increase band life, without a large decrease in speed. I think making the bands a bit longer and holding velocity to about 160 fps with .375 lead will make a difference. I also am going to use the doubled under mounting method I use on my naturals to decrease scuffing at the fork.

My first conclusion is that the Alliance Sterling #107 rubber bands are good enough for plinking, target shooting, and almost certainly small game hunting. They require no cutting except to length, are cheap, and compared to self-cut latex, long lived. Give them a try.

Henry


----------



## M.J

Great work, Henry!
I think I'll go ahead and make up a set to use when my current fixed tube setup breaks. I haven't used them in a while and never with the 1/2" steel that I've been shooting.


----------



## philly

I am over 400 shots on my first set, i have them ser at 7 1/4" working length at around 150Fps.with 3/8 steel. No difference in accuracy from .030" custom cut latex to 25 meters that i can see.

Henry, what length are you using now?
Philly


----------



## slingshot_sniper

I'm getting some of these I may pay £10 inc shipping but I don't care,they have to be worth a try


----------



## jskeen

I might as well jump in here. I've been using these for a while and posted a while back that i was getting around 180 fps with .5 steel using the alliance sterling bands cut to about 8 inches and tapered down to about 1/2". Never did enough consistent shooting with a set to get a reliable shot count though.

I sent a set of the tapered bands to Nathan and another to LGD this week, so maybe next week they can play around with them and let us know what they think.


----------



## M.J

Just came in from shooting with some of these.
I cut one band in half to make my set, which is a trick I picked up from Bane of Small Game. After a handfull of shots the bands settled in to where they just bottom out at my usual anchor. So far I'm impressed! Shooting was very good from out to 20yds and draw weight was comperable to my favorite 4-strand 2040 tubes.
I have them on a natural I just made and realized while shooting that the whole setup (fork, bands and Performance Catapults pouch) cost less than the ammo I had in my pocket!


----------



## philly

Tried out of the box cut in half today, they have a working length of 6 1/4" . With my short 27 1/2" draw the are almost maxed on elongation and produce hand slap with 3/8" steel and lead.

3/8 steel 174FPS
.375 lead 170FPS
.310 lead 186FPS
.457 lead 135FPS

Again this is at a short draw of 27 1/2"

There was a gain of 20FPS with 3/8 steel but not worth the hand slap. I will try to lengthen by 1/2" longer later to see whare I get. What I was trying, was to see if I could get one set of bands from a single band. Can be done but you would need to shoot heavier balls and then the speed will drop off, I shoot 3/8 steel for practice, 200+ shots a day so I want to find a happy medium of decent speed and no slap.I am shooting well at 7 1/4" worhing length, (153 FPS) comfortable but would like to get to 160/165 FPS compromise. My 1'x3/4"x .030 latex gives me 185FPS and is very comfortable.

the quest continues,
Philly


----------



## M.J

philly said:


> Tried out of the box cut in half today, they have a working length of 6 1/4" . With my short 27 1/2" draw the are almost maxed on elongation and produce hand slap with 3/8" steel and lead.
> 
> 3/8 steel 174FPS
> .375 lead 170FPS
> .310 lead 186FPS
> .457 lead 135FPS
> 
> Again this is at a short draw of 27 1/2"
> 
> There was a gain of 20FPS with 3/8 steel but not worth the hand slap. I will try to lengthen by 1/2" longer later to see whare I get. What I was trying, was to see if I could get one set of bands from a single band. Can be done but you would need to shoot heavier balls and then the speed will drop off, I shoot 3/8 steel for practice, 200+ shots a day so I want to find a happy medium of decent speed and no slap.I am shooting well at 7 1/4" worhing length, (153 FPS) comfortable but would like to get to 160/165 FPS compromise. My 1'x3/4"x .030 latex gives me 185FPS and is very comfortable.
> 
> the quest continues,
> Philly


 Hmmm...
I used a set of cut-in-halfs with 1/2" steel and my 34-ish" draw and it worked fine. Granted, I tied them on the fork with very little left over below the tie and tried to be as efficient as possible with the pouch tie as well. They seem to settle in a bit as you use them, right now at my draw they're at about 95% of maximum stretch.
I actually have a video about this loading as we speak, stay tuned.


----------



## As8MaN

Those bands are good for almost everything but hunting.

I wouldnt take a risk and try to hunt with it, but i would do all the other things with it.


----------



## NaturalFork

These are the cheapest I can find shipped.

http://www.buy.com/prod/alliance-sterling-ergonomically-correct-rubber-bands-107-7-x-5-8-50/q/loc/16105/206477502.html


----------



## BCLuxor

size 84 perform well when tied together in a 2x2 chain.


----------



## M.J

NaturalFork said:


> These are the cheapest I can find shipped.
> 
> http://www.buy.com/p.../206477502.html


 If you have a Staples store nearby you can order online and they will ship to the store for free. Paid like $7.50 for mine, no shipping.


----------



## slingshot_sniper

Lol guys in the US do like to keep things to themselves except for a certain few!! ...crikey don't let them Brits get hold of our 107 bands LMAO


----------



## slingshot_sniper

Every question I've asked about these has fell on deff ears..its ok I don't want any...I'll find an alternative CYA


----------



## BCLuxor

sniper http://www.amazon.co...13787832&sr=8-2 amazon will do all the legwork for you 50 bands = 50 band sets 13p per set.









*Alliance® Sterling Ergonomically Correct Rubber Bands, #107, 7 x 5/8, 50 Bands/1lb Box*

Excellent, easy stretch to help avoid Carpal Tunnel Syndrome. Perfect for repeated use and fast application.

Approximate Count: 50
Breaking Strength: 13 lbs., Based On Example Of 1/8 in-Wide Bands
Color(s): Crepe
Compliance, Standards: Meets Federal Guideline Specifications
Elasticity: 285-300 psi
Elongation: 700%
Gauge: 1/16
Global Product Type: Rubber Bands
Length [Nom]: 7 in
Material(s): 100% Rubber
Post-Consumer Recycled Content Percent [Nom]: 0 %
Pre-Consumer Recycled Content Percent [Nom]: 0 %
Quantity [Nom]: 50 per box
Size: 107
Total Recycled Content Percent [Nom]: 0 %
Width [Nom]: 5/8 in


----------



## NaturalFork

What the heck are you talking about slignshot_sniper? I dont live in england. I have no clue where to get them over there? Why would we?


----------



## slingshot_sniper

NaturalFork said:


> What the heck are you talking about slignshot_sniper? I dont live in england. I have no clue where to get them over there? Why would we?


What so you don't have questions over there?


----------



## NaturalFork

slingshot_sniper said:


> What the heck are you talking about slignshot_sniper? I dont live in england. I have no clue where to get them over there? Why would we?


What so you don't have questions over there?
[/quote]

what are you talking about?


----------



## slingshot_sniper

luxor5 said:


> sniper http://www.amazon.co...13787832&sr=8-2 amazon will do all the legwork for you 50 bands = 50 band sets 13p per set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Alliance® Sterling Ergonomically Correct Rubber Bands, #107, 7 x 5/8, 50 Bands/1lb Box*
> 
> Excellent, easy stretch to help avoid Carpal Tunnel Syndrome. Perfect for repeated use and fast application.
> 
> Approximate Count: 50
> Breaking Strength: 13 lbs., Based On Example Of 1/8 in-Wide Bands
> Color(s): Crepe
> Compliance, Standards: Meets Federal Guideline Specifications
> Elasticity: 285-300 psi
> Elongation: 700%
> Gauge: 1/16
> Global Product Type: Rubber Bands
> Length [Nom]: 7 in
> Material(s): 100% Rubber
> Post-Consumer Recycled Content Percent [Nom]: 0 %
> Pre-Consumer Recycled Content Percent [Nom]: 0 %
> Quantity [Nom]: 50 per box
> Size: 107
> Total Recycled Content Percent [Nom]: 0 %
> Width [Nom]: 5/8 in


Thank you sir so much


----------



## slingshot_sniper

NaturalFork said:


> What the heck are you talking about slignshot_sniper? I dont live in england. I have no clue where to get them over there? Why would we?


What so you don't have questions over there?
[/quote]

what are you talking about?
[/quote]
I asked questions sir that is all


----------



## NaturalFork

slingshot_sniper said:


> What the heck are you talking about slignshot_sniper? I dont live in england. I have no clue where to get them over there? Why would we?


What so you don't have questions over there?
[/quote]

what are you talking about?
[/quote]
I asked questions sir that is all
[/quote]

And then you went on to say we were not being helpful. I merely responded.


----------



## slingshot_sniper

NaturalFork said:


> What the heck are you talking about slignshot_sniper? I dont live in england. I have no clue where to get them over there? Why would we?


What so you don't have questions over there?
[/quote]

what are you talking about?
[/quote]
I asked questions sir that is all
[/quote]

And then you went on to say we were not being helpful. I merely responded.
[/quote]
No worries we all miss a thing or two I leave you with this! good night and don't take it all to heart


----------



## Henry the Hermit

slingshot_sniper said:


> Lol guys in the US do like to keep things to themselves except for a certain few!! ...crikey don't let them Brits get hold of our 107 bands LMAO


I revealed where I buy mine, but I don't know where to find them in Britain. Did you try Amazon UK?


----------



## philly

Same here Henry, I've posted everything I know about them and how I have been using them, overall length, working length, band sizes, ammo sizes and Chrony readings I guess you can't please everybody all the time.
Philly


----------



## NaturalFork

I also posted a link to where I just picked some up.

Oh and Philly. I greatly appreciate your chrony findings!


----------



## Henry the Hermit

I think maybe slingshot_sniper was having a bit of fun, and meant no offense.

Just put together a set of 107s for AJW to try on his Flat Cat. I'll try to do some speed measurements on them before I turn them over. These are doubled at the fork and looped back, giving 5 1/2 inches of single band and 3 inches of double on each side. Break-in shots on my Dankung feel faster than the 8 inch pull singles.

Henry


----------



## NaturalFork

wait. That is kind of a cool idea. Only make one cut in the band and "taper" them by tying a loop at the fork end and having a single strand near the rear. ...


----------



## jskeen

Yes, that does sound like a cool idea, but how do you manage the attachment in the middle?
I could see that being pretty cool on a ttf frame, but it would require a dedicated fork, the slot would be too wide for TBG, in a matchstick setup. You could probably do a wham-o style double slot that would work for the 107's tied back to themselves, or double TBG. Hmmmm. Might have to try that. Of course you are stretching both sides, so it might not hold in the slots at all.

All In all, I will probably continue to actually taper the bands with my rolling cutter, same as the tbg.


----------



## AZshooter

JSKEEN....Earlier in the thread I suggested that the extra band be folded over and rubber cemented (like a tire patch)...it should hold, and this would eliminate the need for it to be tied...also, by making the looped end into a solid piece you will be eliminating friction (rubbing between two layers of band)...some experimentation is needed.


----------



## Dayhiker

I just came back from Staples. They didn't have them in the store, but the sales rep went to his computer and ordered them shipped to the store (no charge). I paid for them -- $5.20. If I get a bandset out of each band, that's 50 bandsets for 10.4 cents apiece. And I thought tubes were cheap.


----------



## Faust

Great write up on these bands unfortunately no one around here stocks #107's so gonna have to order some. I currently mainly use #64 chains just because I love the fact I can pick them up easy and are cheap. I don't hunt just shoot cans in the backyard and they are great for that.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

jskeen said:


> Yes, that does sound like a cool idea, but how do you manage the attachment in the middle?
> I could see that being pretty cool on a ttf frame, but it would require a dedicated fork, the slot would be too wide for TBG, in a matchstick setup. You could probably do a wham-o style double slot that would work for the 107's tied back to themselves, or double TBG. Hmmmm. Might have to try that. Of course you are stretching both sides, so it might not hold in the slots at all.
> 
> All In all, I will probably continue to actually taper the bands with my rolling cutter, same as the tbg.


I'll post pictures tomorrow when I assemble another set for me. I feed the loop through a short piece of tube, then tie over the tube. I haven't tried it, but I bet industrial strength contact glue would work.


----------



## slingshot_sniper

Henry in Panama said:


> I think maybe slingshot_sniper was having a bit of fun, and meant no offense.
> 
> Henry


Correct sir it was just that,I was trying to say all the good stuff comes from the US and in the whole like 0.030" latex its so hard for us guys over here to get.









BTW yes I did find them on amozon thanks guys









My apologies NF


----------



## philly

SS, sometime we all can be a little too sensitive, no offence taken or intended.
Philly


----------



## slingshot_sniper

philly said:


> SS, sometime we all can be a little too sensitive, no offence taken or intended.
> Philly


Philly I'm fast learning to become less so,cheers

[edit] Anyway I have thought while I wait to purchase the 107's I cut some 0.030" latex same size to see what this would be like thus far I'm liking it for target shooting which is what I do


----------



## NaturalFork

No hard feelings slingshot_sniper!


----------



## Beanflip

NaturalFork said:


> These are the cheapest I can find shipped.
> 
> http://www.buy.com/prod/alliance-sterling-ergonomically-correct-rubber-bands-107-7-x-5-8-50/q/loc/16105/206477502.html


 Thanks NF! Just ordered. One of the local neighbor boys came by and asked if I could repair his sling. His dog chewed it up. I think his bands were crepe 107. They seemed tough. Thanks Henry for all your info.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Unfortunately, yesterday I got tied up with some of the more mundane aspects of living in Paradise (buying a new stove, groceries, running errands) and did not get around to taking pictures and speed testing AJW's new band set. When I got up this morning, I decided to build my own set, taking pictures all the way and put up a tutorial on my website. When I finish the webpage and get it uploaded, I'll put up a link. For now, I just couldn't wait to tell you guys how it worked out.

The bandset is 9 inches long, pouch-tie to loop, and the single section is almost exactly half that, or 4.5 inches for each portion. The pull weight at 34 inches is 6.8 kg/14.95 pounds, only one pound more than the single 8 inch 107s. The pouch is one of Jim Harris' superb die-cuts.

After a few break-in shots, I set up my makeshift chronometer and fired off 10 rounds. Frankly, I was flabbergasted! Shooting .375 cal (9.4 mm) lead balls, this roughly $1.00 bandset ran a 10 round average of 222.7 fps (67.88 ms), and was extremely consistent. The slowest was 214.7 fps and the fastest was 228.9.

I sincerely hope someone else who has a real chronograph will build a set of these bands and see if my measurements are accurate. It just seems a little bit too good to be true.

In the meantime, here's a shot of the bandset mounted on my Dankung Jungle Hunter II. The Dankung is far from ideal for this type of band, and keeping them dressed is an irritant, so in the next day or so, I'll have them mounted on a frame more suitable for them.

Henry


----------



## M.J

Henry in Panama said:


> After a few break-in shots, I set up my makeshift chronometer and fired off 10 rounds. Frankly, I was flabbergasted! Shooting .375 cal (9.4 mm) lead balls, this roughly $1.00 bandset ran a 10 round average of 222.7 fps (67.88 ms), and was extremely consistent. The slowest was 214.7 fps and the fastest was 228.9.
> 
> View attachment 10301


 Holy crap!
Let us know how they hold up because that is some serious power.


----------



## M.J

A tip for using 107s:
Stretching them out several times before you cut them has two benifits, it cuts down on break in time for the bands and it makes it easier to see the "joint" in the band where the flat strip was connected in to a loop. All bands have this and it's very benificial to band life and consistency to cut on this joint when you make these bands.


----------



## slingshot_sniper

Thanks for the tip M_J,something I wasn't aware of...cheers


----------



## Henry the Hermit

I finally got the webpage done, but before linking to it, I wanted to run some velocity tests again, just to make sure that what I saw yesterday wasn't a fluke. It wasn't. 5 shot average with .375 lead was 223.6 fps. Just for grins I grabbed some .50 cal lead and fired a few rounds. I only recorded 4 shots, but I was amazed at the results. 3 shots were over 191 fps and the 4th hit 181.5. That's 14 lbs/ft of energy!

There definitely will be more experimentation with this configuration. I'm going to try making the single portion a half-inch shorter, which will give me a little extra on the looped end so they can be tied on a regular OTT frame and still be half of the bandset. I'm thinking (hoping) I just may be able to hit 200 fps with .50 cal lead balls.

Anyway, if anyone is interested in making a set of these, you can find pictures and instructions here:

http://www.panamaretire.net/slingshots/biombos/index.html

I really hope someone with a Chrony will make a set. I trust my numbers, but confirmation would be nice.

Thanks MJ. I didn't know that, either. I'll bet that's the point where my first test set broke.

Henry


----------



## Charles

Great instructions. I have some of these bands on the way and will be trying them out.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Beanflip

Henry, thanks for the great instructions. I will be trying this when my 107s arrive. The neighbor boys will benefit as well. I am expecting them to come calling when their bands break.


----------



## philly

Henry, amazing, I have to make a set up and run them through the Chrony.The only issue I see is how to attach for OTT? I guess just tie over the doubled band that should work. Great thread.
Philly


----------



## NaturalFork

M_J said:


> A tip for using 107s:
> Stretching them out several times before you cut them has two benifits, it cuts down on break in time for the bands and it makes it easier to see the "joint" in the band where the flat strip was connected in to a loop. All bands have this and it's very benificial to band life and consistency to cut on this joint when you make these bands.


That is a great tip. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## NaturalFork

if you get 200fps from 107 bands with .50 cal lead .... I am sold.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

NaturalFork said:


> if you get 200fps from 107 bands with .50 cal lead .... I am sold.


I'm hoping. Find out this afternoon, maybe. AJW is coming over for a bull and slingshot shooting session, and we're going to speed test my newly mounted on La Chola (La Cholita's mama, slightly wider) bandset, and the set I made for AJW's Flat Cat. Here's a couple of pics of La Chola and her new bandset.















Henry


----------



## M.J

Blew out a 1/2 cut set in less than 100 shots yesterday... probably just a bum band.
Other set went about 400. I have them on my Performance Catapults ETS now with it's lovely ramped tips. Maybe that will extend the life a bit.
Still diggin' them!


----------



## NightKnight

That is darned impressive Henry!


----------



## Henry the Hermit

First setback today. The doubled bands broke on shot #126. That was the last set that I cut without finding the weak spot, so I'm hoping that was it. I will build one more set of these, but if they are also short-lived, I don't see much point in pursuing high power with 107s any further. The whole point of these bands is "cheap, easy, and long life". I'll also start another set of single 8 inch bands tomorrow. I suspect that these bands don't take kindly to being stretched to the max.

AJW and I had a great time.The set I made for him clocked 170+ fps, about 10 fps slower than his TB Gold, which have not been giving him long life. Hopefully, these will last longer.


----------



## Beanflip

Got 'em. What is the easiest way to find that seam?


----------



## rubberpower

I just got a one pound box of the Alliance Sterling 107 bands. There were 48 bands in the box and when the math was done my cost each was .33 cents. If anyone wants to try them send me a SASE with a $1.00 bill and I will send you 4 bands. I will do this for the first 5 or 6 people. Send a PM if interested. 4 bands weigh 1.3 oz. For safety use 2 stamps on your return envelope but if you feel lucky use one. Legal size please


----------



## slingshot_sniper

rubberpower pity you're not in the UK,I would love to try them out,

don't get me wrong I will get them anyway even at UK prices


----------



## rubberpower

Problem is I would be willing to send them but the chances of you receiving them is slim. Even stuff I have sent to Canada took 2 months by the time it cleared customs.


----------



## rubberpower

Slingshot Sniper send me a PM and I will send you bands at no charge to see if they get there. 4 bands will not put me in debt and I am curious to see how long it does take.


----------



## slingshot_sniper

rubberpower said:


> Slingshot Sniper send me a PM and I will send you bands at no charge to see if they get there. 4 bands will not put me in debt and I am curious to see how long it does take.


oK I'm up for being a guinea pig PM sent









[edit] BTW it's ok I'm known by customs here


----------



## Dayhiker

I got my pound of 107's today and tried cutting one band in half and shooting with it. Definitely too short for my 34" draw. But I still had fun shooting very fast with the bandset. Just too short for my style. I need 8 inches from fork to pouch. So with the price I paid, I'm only going to be spending 20 cents a bandset. That is awesome.

Btw, I even shot some good sized stones and hit a soda can very hard from 10 yards. Not bad. Really crumpled it.


----------



## M.J

Dayhiker said:


> I got my pound of 107's today and tried cutting one band in half and shooting with it. Definitely too short for my 34" draw. But I still had fun shooting very fast with the bandset. Just too short for my style. I need 8 inches from fork to pouch. So with the price I paid, I'm only going to be spending 20 cents a bandset. That is awesome.
> 
> Btw, I even shot some good sized stones and hit a soda can very hard from 10 yards. Not bad. Really crumpled it.


 That's about what my draw is, too. There's definately a break-in period when using them that short.
I'd be afraid of losing too much speed by making them any longer. As it stands they're fine but not spectacular with 1/2". Fixed 4-strand 1745s are waaay faster at just a little more draw weight. They're more expensive per bandset but they last alot longer, so I'm sure the cost per shot is closer to even. I'm sure 1842s are the same story with less draw weight but I don't have any 1842 right now so I can't say for sure.
Don't mean to bring down the 107s. They're fun to shoot, easy to make and very cheap. I just ordered a box myself.


----------



## Eddie_T

I haven't done anything with them yet but found when ordering a book from Amazon a box of 107s placed me in the free shipping category so I made the plunge.


----------



## smooth62

so do you cut the 107 in half ?


----------



## notchent

Several weeks ago Staples had a sale on these. I bought several boxes, along with a few boxes of #64, which I use to tie the bands. Here's a little video:






I apologize for the quality - it was a quicky recording with the netbook cam, but may be useful to someone.

Using #64 bands to tie, all that's needed is a string and a knife or scissors, and you can make up band sets really quickly.

M_J did a great shooting demo using 107 bands: 



 .


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Wow! Just wow! With all the people who are trying these bands, there will soon be a wealth of information on using them, what they are capable of, and how to get the most out of them. I'm going to continue longevity and velocity tests. I think if I adjust length so that I get about 165 fps with .375 lead, that band life should settle in somewhere close to 1000 shots.

AJW and I just ordered 4 boxes of 107s from Amazon on Tuesday. He's making slingshots for grandkids and friends, and I'm thinking of offering the occasional Panama style natural for sale, so we're set for a while.


----------



## Dayhiker

After watching MJ, I knew something was wrong. I could only draw to my cheek with the bands cut in half. So I re-measured my draw length. I guess my style has changed. I'm closer to a 36-inch draw. He's right, they do stretch out, but I'm just about bottoming them out so I don't think I will get max life out of these.

On the other hand, I have a set that's 8-inches from fork to pouch that I've been shooting every day for weeks now. Lots and lots of shots on it now and I keep (resting on experience with flatbands) thinking they must be going to break any time, but there is still no sign of wear. Sure wish I'd kept count. But know I'm up in the chinese-tube range. I do not, however, expect these bands to surpass the 17-45's but in my opinion, for target shooting these are a whole lot more fun to shoot with. Accuracy is better for me too. I am diggin' these to the max.


----------



## M.J

Dayhiker said:


> After watching MJ, I knew something was wrong. I could only draw to my cheek with the bands cut in half. So I re-measured my draw length. I guess my style has changed. I'm closer to a 36-inch draw. He's right, they do stretch out, but I'm just about bottoming them out so I don't think I will get max life out of these.
> 
> On the other hand, I have a set that's 8-inches from fork to pouch that I've been shooting every day for weeks now. Lots and lots of shots on it now and I keep (resting on experience with flatbands) thinking they must be going to break any time, but there is still no sign of wear. Sure wish I'd kept count. But know I'm up in the chinese-tube range. I do not, however, expect these bands to surpass the 17-45's but in my opinion, for target shooting these are a whole lot more fun to shoot with. Accuracy is better for me too. I am diggin' these to the max.


 A big 10-4 on all those points, good buddy!
I should go to the back of the class and write 100 times "I will not dismiss something until I try it". I cut myself a set of 8" 107s today and they work great for 1/2". Sweeter pull and less handslap than the cut-in-halfs and they'll probably last twice as long so the extra cost is moot. No break-in required. I too find them more accurate than 1745s. I think something about the "structure" of the tubes collapsing colors the shot, especially when they're tied on OTT. It's less noticable with 2040s and I think it's because they're so much thinner.
8" 107s might just be the way to go. I have them on the natural in my avatar (still my best shooter...) now and will try to keep track of the shot count on them.


----------



## AZshooter

For single bands, or those folded over with a short loop, wouldn`t the Alliance #105`s be a more practical choice? When cut they measure 10 inches, and you get 70 {?} to the box...more bang for the same buck spent!


----------



## bkcooler

I just purchased 2lbs of 9" natural Crepe bands.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00597F07W

38 counts of 7/8 inches wide and 1/16 inches thick bands for $15 plus $6 shipping.
Since I don't have equipment to measure speed, I can't run the numbers.
I'll let you know how it works out.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

AZ shooter said:


> For single bands, or those folded over with a short loop, wouldn`t the Alliance #105`s be a more practical choice? When cut they measure 10 inches, and you get 70 {?} to the box...more bang for the same buck spent!


105s probably would be a better "bang for the buck" choice. I started the thread about 107s because that's what I have. I just ordered more 107s because of inertia.









Henry


----------



## Dayhiker

Hmmm. Wish I'd know beforehand that 105's were the same width as 107's. Saw a post somewhere that they were only 1/2" wide, but checked the chart on the box, and yep, they are same width. My next order will be 105 sterling -- do they make "sterling" 105's? I'm wondering why somebody else said that 105's were terrible?


----------



## jskeen

Dayhiker said:


> Hmmm. Wish I'd know beforehand that 105's were the same width as 107's. Saw a post somewhere that they were only 1/2" wide, but checked the chart on the box, and yep, they are same width. My next order will be 105 sterling -- do they make "sterling" 105's? I'm wondering why somebody else said that 105's were terrible?


probably the same reason that lots of people said that the 107's were terrible at one time or another. They didn't like them, got a bad batch, didn't cut them to optimum length, didn't have a good way to measure the performance, didn't know that the joint is a weak spot and to cut around it if possible, ect, ect, ect. Opinions vary greatly for a lot of reasons. Facts seldom actually change (although the more that are collected, the better)


----------



## Henry the Hermit

I'm going to have my son bring down a box of Sterling 105s next month. Amazon has them.

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Dgarden&field-keywords=alliance+sterling+%23105&x=0&y=0

If you order $25.00 worth and they are all "Eligible for FREE Super Saver Shipping." shipping is free.

Henry


----------



## M.J

105s would seem to make more sense.
I figured I would just cut the "leftovers" from the 107s in half and use them as fork ties.


----------



## Dayhiker

Well! Tonight I got bored and made a set of looped 107's as per Henry's nice tutorial. Then I went down stairs to my 10-yard "shootin' range" and put them on my Bunny Buster Hammermil. . . has anyone who hunts tried this setup? If there is, do you doubt the killing power of this setup? I really stove in a steel bean can with this thing. One 7/16" steel ball went clear through the free-standing empty can. Half-inch steel ball went through one side and made a deep dent on the back inside.

I am a hunter wanna be, so I watch the hunting threads with great interest. And from what I can gather, these things are huntable.
Shooting with these was very similar to a good set of 5/8 gum rubber bands, which have proven themselves. But these are a little more powerful set up this way in my judgement. I'm sold on these 107's. They ain't the best bands out there, but they are far from the worst.


----------



## Charles

I just put a pair of 105s on a PFS and fired off about 50 shots with .44 caliber (11 mm) lead. I was very pleased with the results. I am anxious to try the "tapered" concept with the 107s, but haven't gotten to that yet. For the money, these bands are very hard to beat.

When I was a young boy, I lived for a while in east Texas (Kilgore) ... sometime in the 1950s. I used to buy large rubber bands from a local stationary store. In those days, there were many oil derriks around town. Even as a boy, I could use those bands to chuck a one inch diameter rock over an oil derrick from at least 50 yards away. These Sterlings sort of remind me of those bands I used as a kid.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## Dayhiker

Henry, you're ahead of us on the 105's huh? Good for you, man!


----------



## Dayhiker

Before getting to work I took a few photos of my Alliance #107 setups and the damage done.
I want to add that, being the unscientific sort, I added another inch to the single band setup and made it 9" long. I went on the butterfly-band theory of "more rubber = more stored energy".

All Chronys and stuff aside, I think I have achieved the power/pull nirvana with these inexpensive and easy to use elastics.


























Here's a closer look at Henry's looped method I followed last night:









And the hole in the steel bean can it produced:









Not as good as Tex-Shooter's or Flatband's latex bandsets. But very good and very huntable nonetheless in my opinion.

Oh -- by the way, right after I took these pics I took a couple more shots at one of these cans with the 9" singles using 3/8 steel. Both shots went clear through the steel can! (ten yards) That's awesome.


----------



## M.J

Per Dayhiker's example I put a set of these on my Hammermil. I cut them at 12", tied at the pouch and then put the middle tie at 3.5" from bottom for an effective length of 8" from fork tie to pouch.
I have a video of my exploits with this setup uploading now but just as a teaser...
Holy crap these things are fast! I'll probably make the next set a little longer if these blow out too quickly but DH's proclimation of "Power/Pull Nirvana" is on the money as far as I'm concerned. They're a genuine pain in the butt to make but the performance is awesome.


----------



## Stiffy

Great info in this thread. I'll be heading to Staples today


----------



## Henry the Hermit

I'm happy others are having more success with the looped bands than I am. My second set just broke after 35 shots, so I am going to concentrate, for now, on testing single bands. I'm shooting on a 9 inch setup that has 361 shots on it, with some scuffing on the left side band, which seems to have been caused by a bit of roughness on the tip of the La Cholita fork. When this set breaks I will tend to the fork. Next up is a natural with 8 inch bands that I will test for longevity. Here are the results of some recent tests.

8 inch band length (fork to pouch tie) 4.8 kg/10.56 lbs pull at 30 inches, 5.8 kg/12.76 lbs at 34 inches, velocity 178 fps. These figures are almost identical to my first set (696 shots) after break in, and these bands were first broken in before measuring. The first set was measured new and after break in and I saw a decrease in pull and increase in velocity with them.

9 inch band length (fork to pouch tie) 4.4 kg/9.68 lbs pull at 30 inches, 5.2 kg/11.44 lbs at 34 inches, velocity 166 fps. This may prove to be the magic combination, for me, though I expect this set to fail at about 500 shots because of the scuffing.

Henry


----------



## Stiffy

Hey guys, just to let you know. Not all Staples will carry Alliance 107s or even 105s. Good thing I'm not far from the Staples

Anyways, I opted for the Alliance 105s because I figured I'll get more per box and the extra length of the 107s will probably be cut and wasted.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

The 9 inch bands that I expected to fail at about 500 shots now have 750 shots on them and are still going strong. I let a friend shoot it yesterday and he pulls about 37 inches. I figure if he couldn't break them, I can get a few more shots with them. He liked it a lot, so now I have to make him a Cholita with 107s.

There are certainly better bands available, but for just shooting and having fun on the cheap without having to fuss around changing bands every few days, these rubber bands are hard to beat.

Henry


----------



## Henry the Hermit

The 9 inch bandset broke on shot # 872. Again, it was a clean break roughly mid-length, and it broke after release. Now I will move on to testing the 8 inch bandset.


----------



## notchent

There's a _really_ noticeable speed increase with the "tapered" #107s (definitely a reason not to get #105), and they're so simple and quick to tie with a few #64 bands:

http://merchantsvillage.com/files/107_tapered_small.jpg
http://merchantsvillage.com/files/107_tapered.jpg

Together with the little Saunders clip attachments, I can shoot 1000 shots a day with only a couple minutes of band tying, and for virtually no money. They're accurate, and with the taper, fast/powerful enough for me (much better then commercial Trumark tapered bands, for example). Very very cool. Love them.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

notchent said:


> There's a noticeable speed increase with the "tapered" #107s, and they're really simple and quick to tie with a few #64 bands:
> 
> http://merchantsvill...pered_small.jpg
> http://merchantsvill...107_tapered.jpg


Great idea. Please keep us informed on how well they hold up.


----------



## notchent

A match made in heaven:

http://merchantsvillage.com/files/dankung_alliance_tapered.jpg
http://merchantsvillage.com/files/dankung_alliance_tapered--big.jpg

(my favorite setup of the day







)


----------



## AJW

Before I get to the main reason for this note, I'd like to mention the taper effect you get by folding the bands back over at the fork end has been used by Jack Kolher for a long time. When you buy a Flat Cat from Jack, it comes with both flat bands and Chinese bands, both doubled back on the fork side to give the advantages of tapered bands without the shortened life span. He deserves much more recognition than he gets.

Talking about recognition, Henry, you deserve a lions share of acknowledgement for the shear volume of directly useable information you have produced for us. It has to be the topic of the year. The time required in testing these bands for several thousands of shots is so much greater than one thinks and that doesn't include the recording and calculating that must be done with Audacity, while your shooting. You've just vaulted yourself into another league, and I don't really care what they say about you in the pool hall, your OK. When I looked up "genuinely good guys" in the dictionary, there was your picture. Thank you Henry.

Al


----------



## John McKean

Hi Henry, I agree that this topic with 107 bands is very inspiring! Thank you for putting us to work on such an exciting project! Due to my short arm length, I put one together this morning with a 6" (fork to pouch) length of #107s and was astounded with its speed & hitting power. I compared it alongside one tied with a 7 1/2" length, and also with one with tapered bands (thanks to Notchent -his tie-off with #64 bands works great!). Pulling to my ear ( 31") the new 6" banded model really packed a punch, tho am going by look & sound (impact), without the science of a chronie!


----------



## jakrabit

wow! I was country when country wasn't cool... these 107s are the ones I've only ever used...was hoping to find something better... but with the findings here, I might just stick with what I got!


----------



## THWACK!

Henry in Panama said:


> Yes, that does sound like a cool idea, but how do you manage the attachment in the middle?
> I could see that being pretty cool on a ttf frame, but it would require a dedicated fork, the slot would be too wide for TBG, in a matchstick setup. You could probably do a wham-o style double slot that would work for the 107's tied back to themselves, or double TBG. Hmmmm. Might have to try that. Of course you are stretching both sides, so it might not hold in the slots at all.
> 
> All In all, I will probably continue to actually taper the bands with my rolling cutter, same as the tbg.


I'll post pictures tomorrow when I assemble another set for me. I feed the loop through a short piece of tube, then tie over the tube. I haven't tried it, but I bet industrial strength contact glue would work.[/quote]

Barge Cement 2 oz tube $6.49 available at Acehardware.com.


----------



## THWACK!

Henry in Panama said:


> _Edit: I will add updates here, at the bottom of this post, so you don't have to read the whole thread if you don't want to._
> 
> One of my favorite flat bands are ordinary Alliance #107 rubber bands, available from most office supply stores in the US, though I buy mine from Amazon.com. They are cheap, require no tricky cutting and last a long time. Are they good enough for you? Good question, so I decided to do some tests to help you decide.
> 
> For comparison, I used two identical frames, my own design La Cholita in half inch plywood. One frame was banded with #107s and the other with .050 food grade latex from RubberSheetRoll.com cut the same width as the #107s. Both bandsets were fitted with Performance Catapult's (Jim Harris) pouches. I tied them on with thin strips of TB Gold in an OTT configuration and 8 inches between the pouch-tie point and the frame.
> 
> The first step was to fire 25 break-in rounds with each slingshot. I used .375 (9.4 mm) lead balls, and got a bit of hand-slap with both, indicating there is more energy available. Then I measured my draw-length at 34 inches, and using a digital fish scale measured the pull strength at 14.08 pounds for the #107s and 11.44 pounds for the latex.
> 
> Next I set up my speed test equipment, consisting of a metal chair with a wooden stick affixed to the back and a clothespin to hold a 5x8 inch index card located exactly 10 feet away from my catch box fabric. Then I placed my Acer Netbook on the chair and using Audacity, I recorded the sounds of a dozen or so shots from each slingshot hitting first the 5x8 card and then the cloth backstop 10 feet away. Then I transferred the files to my big computer and read the files to measure the elapsed time between the two strikes. I entered that information into a spreadsheet and calculated the speed in fps for each shot and finally got an average speed and energy. Here are the results.
> 
> #107
> Average for 10 shots = 173.87 fps, 5.03 lbs/ft energy
> 
> .050 latex
> Average for 10 shots = 183.95 fps, 5.60 lbs/ft energy
> 
> So far, no surprises. I expected the latex to be faster, but was pleasantly surprised to find the #107s to be as fast as they are.
> 
> Next, I will shoot both slingshots until the bandsets wear out or break. Past experience tells me to expect about 300 shots from the latex and more from the #107s. Every shot is recorded, so for the first time I will have an accurate count. Whichever breaks first will be replaced with a set of Tex's Field bands, and I will do the same speed, energy, and longevity tests on them, for comparison purposes. Note: Everyone already knows that Tex's bands are as good as it gets, so there really is no need for me to reinvent the wheel.
> 
> Henry
> 
> 14 August, 2011 - The left side latex band broke at the pouch after 390 shots.
> 15 August, 2011 - 490 shots total on #107 bands. Very light scuffing at fork. No tears.
> 16 August, 2011 - 600 shots total on #107 bands. No tears.
> 17 August, 2011 - Velocity test - 178.7 fps 5.3 lb/ft energy
> 19 August, 2011 - Band broke at 696 shots


The Audacity DAW program is great (part of which is that it is free). It works on my Win XP on my PC, but it has the Audacity not to work on my Vista Home Premium laptop. Glad I've several 'putas : )


----------



## AJW

Thwack ..... anything you can add about barge cement? Have you used it?


----------



## THWACK!

AJW said:


> Thwack ..... anything you can add about barge cement? Have you used it?


Although I don't work with leather on a regular basis, such as the guys in the forum who are skilled with making holsters, knife scabbards, and the like, who use and know the value of Barge Cement on a daily basis, I have observed my dad, his brother, and my grandfather using Barge Cement and ONLY Barge Cement to make orthopedic shoes from 100% leather (no manmade materials unless a customer wanted Cat's Paw rubber heels)- shoes which I can personally attest to, which though stylish, were built like Sherman tanks. Though my "kin" bought Barge Cement in the largest containers available, I've found it at Ace Hardware (Acehardware.com) in a 2 oz. tube for $6.49. I am never without a tube of it in the house - it's a proven product which has been around for a L-O-N-G time, due to its abilities - incredible strength and flexibility.


----------



## AJW

Thanks for the information.

Al


----------



## rubberpower

THWACK! said:


> Thwack ..... anything you can add about barge cement? Have you used it?


Although I don't work with leather on a regular basis, such as the guys in the forum who are skilled with making holsters, knife scabbards, and the like, who use and know the value of Barge Cement on a daily basis, I have observed my dad, his brother, and my grandfather using Barge Cement and ONLY Barge Cement to make orthopedic shoes from 100% leather (no manmade materials unless a customer wanted Cat's Paw rubber heels)- shoes which I can personally attest to, which though stylish, were built like Sherman tanks. Though my "kin" bought Barge Cement in the largest containers available, I've found it at Ace Hardware (Acehardware.com) in a 2 oz. tube for $6.49. I am never without a tube of it in the house - it's a proven product which has been around for a L-O-N-G time, due to its abilities - incredible strength and flexibility.
[/quote]
Do you remember what they used for thinner? The Barge thinner cost as much as the cement.


----------



## notchent

The tapered band sets finally broke after 811 shots:

http://merchantsvillage.com/files/broken_tapered_107.jpg


----------



## Henry the Hermit

notchent said:


> The tapered band sets finally broke after 811 shots:
> http://merchantsvill...tapered_107.jpg


Wow! I've got to take a closer look at your setup. The best I've done with tapers is 175 shots.

Here's a recap of my test of singles, so far.
Alliance Sterling #107 Singles​Bandset 3 - Alliance Sterling #107 8 inch pull on 1/2 inch Cholita​Broke 2 inches from fork after 696 shots​Bandset 4 - Alliance Sterling #107 8 inch pull. Started on natural finished on 1/2 inch Cholita​Broke after 396 shots - scuffing on right band caused by hitting frame, but clean break not near scuffing​Bandset 5 - Alliance Sterling #107 9 inch pull on 1/2 inch Cholita​Broke after 872 shots - scuffing on right band caused by hitting frame, broke at scuff mark.​Bandset 6 - Alliance Sterling #107 9 inch pull on 1/2 inch Cholita​Broke at 506 shots at scuff point​
So, obviously something is causing my bands to get scuffed. It has happened on two different frames, one natural and one La Cholita. Every time, it is the right fork band. I don't believe the fork is causing the problem. I even reversed La Cholita so that the left fork became the right fork and still the same side got scuffed.

Still, 400 plus shots from a super cheap set of rubber is not too bad, but I believe these bands can go 1000 shots if I get the problem I'm having worked out. At least I've got something to shoot for.

Henry


----------



## Henry the Hermit

I've now finished my testing phase of the Alliance Sterling 107/105 rubber bands. I think I finally solved the scuffing problem and here are my conclusions.

1. These rubber bands are entirely adequate for informal shooting and target practice.​2. They are roughly equivalent to gum rubber in performance and longevity.​3. They have enough power to hunt small game, but probably are not suitable for squirrels, though they should take rabbits.​4. You can expect at least 400 shots from a set. Some will last much longer, some a bit less.​5. They are just about the cheapest slingshot rubber available.​6. They are hands down the easiest-to-make slingshot power available.​
I cannot place too high a recommendation on this rubber for beginners who want to shoot flats, and they are a great every-day can-killing tool for us old-timers, or anyone who doesn't want to fool with cutting boards, rotary cutters, steel rulers, and precise measurements.

For those of you who are new to the forum and may not have seen this thread before, I suggest you start at the beginning and read what others have posted about using these cheap, effective bands. A forked stick, a couple of these rubber bands, a bit of string, and a piece of leather will get you shooting faster than anything else you can make.


----------



## Hrawk

Thanks for all the work you have put in Henry.

Invaluable information for everyone.

I have to agree 100%, there is no better bang for the buck.


----------



## rockslinger

I Agree 100% THE ARE GREAT FOR THE MONEY!


----------



## notchent

For me, the best thing about Alliance 107 bands has been that they got me to try Alliance 117b bands


----------



## M.J

I've been shooting them all week and love the power, draw weight, ease of assembly and longevity.
Great rubber!


----------



## Dayhiker

To be honest, I don't know why anyone would continue using chained rubber bands after seeing how much better and easier these are.


----------



## homemade hunter

ok reading this post you have got me really liking this idea. i was going to make some tb flats but just costs too much for me. Do you think that if you didn't cut them but just left them whole, one on each side would work? I'm inerested in using these to hunt rabbits.


----------



## HopefulHunter

I am presently shopping for these. Laid up in bed atm (well, mostly in bed) with a tummy bug so not out and about much and doing a lot of reading.

It looks like staples.co.uk doesn't stock them. There's a guy on amazon selling them for £6.50 but there's a 3-5week waiting list for dispatch, another guy with 3-5 days but at £10,00 for 50 the prices seem less appealing than the £4 you guys seem to be paying ^^

Will try searching with metric conversions of the measurements and see if that yields results.

With regards to your comment Henry about not being able to take squirrel, I have never used a slingshot to hunt for anything, nor am I an expert at air rifle hunting, but I know that I have taken several squirrel with .22 calibre pellets at 11.8ft/lbs and you claimed one of the setups, (I forget which) to be capable of 14 ft/lbs. Is the difference here caused perhaps by the penetration of a .22 pellet compared to a heavier ball relying on the trauma of the impact?

i'm interested to know what doubling these bands might do? I have no experience of flatbands (and hardly any experience at all!) But I notice even most of the much revered TBG hunting bands seem to be doubled up. Would this make a noticeable difference for hunting perhaps?

I am seriously excited to get my hands on a box of these badboys. I was thinking about making some slingshots as christmas presents but decided against it due to the cost of bands and the fact that i hadn't found any yet. but these sound perfect (providing i can get some in time!)

This has been a fascinating thread and I'd like to thank everyone who has taken part in it so far, and in advance anyone who takes part in it in the future. This seems to be the solution to my band-problems!

Thanks again.

Eddie.


----------



## M.J

HopefulHunter said:


> i'm interested to know what doubling these bands might do? I have no experience of flatbands (and hardly any experience at all!) But I notice even most of the much revered TBG hunting bands seem to be doubled up. Would this make a noticeable difference for hunting perhaps?


Doubling them just makes them crazy-heavy.
There's info in this thread about "tapering" the 107 bands. This is a much better option than doubling. they don't last very long but if all you're doing with them is hunting then you're not taking that many shots anyway.


----------



## HopefulHunter

Excellent, thanks M_J, looks like i'll be needing sets for targets and sets for hunting, not like it's hard to afford when they're this cheap! Cheers, Eddie.


----------



## homemade hunter

the price in my country is $32 nzd which is way more expensive than in your country but still way cheaper than tbg considering that also costs way more over here. i hope you understand that


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Guys, please read the thread. A lot of people have put a lot of effort into testing these bands, and all of your questions about power are answered in the thread. When I said they are probably not adequate for squirrels, I was talking about a set of singles, which can produce about 8 lb/ft of energy. The tapering technique is explained in the thread. I even linked to a tutorial on how to do it. In my experience, tapered sets will produce enough energy, but band life was much shorter.


----------



## flippinout

I have been tinkering with these and they are indeed awesome for their cost and performance, but i would never hunt squirrels with them! Period. I have found squirrels to be some of the toughest critters in the slingshot hunters sights and they deserve 20ft/lbs and lead poisoning.

On a side not, I shredded some beer cans today with tapered 107's and 7/16 steel. They draw very smooth, hit hard and shoot dead flat at 10 meters. Can't beat the value of this combo


----------



## Blue Danube

I should have a box of them arriving today, can't wait to try them out...


----------



## homemade hunter

Ok ive got to order some of these.


----------



## homemade hunter

has any one tried alliance advantage bands? on the page it said they have a higher tensile strength.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

homemade hunter said:


> has any one tried alliance advantage bands? on the page it said they have a higher tensile strength.


Here's a quote from Amazon's description.



> With mid-range rubber content, these bands are ideal for most industrial applications.


Mid-range rubber content is not what you want for slingshot rubber. I'd stick with Sterling, which has the highest rubber content of all Alliance bands.


----------



## homemade hunter

ok thanks


----------



## AZshooter

According to Alliance`s specifications Pale Gold Crepe bands have the highest rubber content...about 95%...Though some members do speak poorly of the gold crepe type their have been others that use them...I am not sure, but I think the Sterling brand may be closer to 80% or 85% rubber content...You would have to check with the Alliance website to be sure...


----------



## Henry the Hermit

AZ shooter said:


> According to Alliance`s specifications Pale Gold Crepe bands have the highest rubber content...about 95%...Though some members do speak poorly of the gold crepe type their have been others that use them...I am not sure, but I think the Sterling brand may be closer to 80% or 85% rubber content...You would have to check with the Alliance website to be sure...


That's what I get for making assumptions. You are right. People who have tried them say Pale Gold Crepe don't have any "punch".


----------



## NaturalFork

I have tried the gold crepe ones and honestly they are great rubber bands but terrible for slingshots. They probably shot about 30 FPS ... and Im not joking.


----------



## Northerner

According to the Alliance web sight, the pale crepe gold is a "soft stretch". I don't think that is something we want for slingshots.

"The rubber band with the softest stretch. It has the highest percentage of rubber content and the greatest number of pieces per pound. Pale Crepe Gold® is highly recommended for repeated application and for packaging pliable goods where a soft hold is most important."
http://www.rubberband.com/consumer-products/standard-rubber-bands/172.html

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## Blue Danube

Received my box today, one set cut and installed for testing later...

Plenty of length for draw adjustment and they seem quite "snappy" and the low price for 25 pair is well spent money.


----------



## M.J

I've got a record setting (for me) 600 shots on my current set .There's the start of a hole under the pouch tie but judging by previous sets I should get another 50-75 out of them.
I run the bands at 8" tie-to-tie into a 33-34" draw and shoot 7/16" steel. This combo makes for reliable shooting out to at least 30yds, which is as far back as I can get. I always shoot in sets of 25 for shot counting and accuracy measurement and the first time I used 7/16 with these bands I broke my hit record on a hanging can from 25yds (11/25, still not great but a definate improvement from this past spring).


----------



## AZshooter

*I can understand Natural Forks feeling towards Pale Crepe Gold types, but Bill Hays has recently done a video making comparisons with different types of rubber setups with results worth noting...While using a chain setup with Pale Crepe Golds his results indicate better results than Natural Forks...Perry also uses PCG #107`s on some slings with better results than indicated...Also, in ad promos I`ve seen Sterlings are described as "...Ergonomic...Easy stretch to help avoid Capal Tunnel Syndrome..."*


----------



## Northerner

AZ shooter said:


> *I can understand Natural Forks feeling towards Pale Crepe Gold types, but Bill Hays has recently done a video making comparisons with different types of rubber setups with results worth noting...While using a chain setup with Pale Crepe Golds his results indicate better results than Natural Forks...Perry also uses PCG #107`s on some slings with better results than indicated...Also, in ad promos I`ve seen Sterlings are described as "...Ergonomic...Easy stretch to help avoid Capal Tunnel Syndrome..."*


I wonder what "easy stretch" actually means with reference to bands. Is it a less stretchy material? Less return tension?

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## AZshooter

In many cases, the description of a product can be decieving...The seller tries to tell us things about the product we want to hear in order to make a sale...I imagine the only way is to study the available specs and make an accurate test of the product...The forums members seem to have varied opinions on a lot of products used for making slingshots...It might help us all to set up some kind of testing standards...Or possibly use a legitamate test group to sort out the true qualities of a popular product...


----------



## lightgeoduck

Sorry, I don't have any means to provide research data, as of yet, but I will share my experiences with 107s with the hopes that it will help out in one way,shape or form.

Well, I had a band set of 107's that Jskeen provided to me awhile back. I tried them out, and though they seemed to perform well, I didn't see the need to transition from the latex that I already had.

Approx couple months later (today) I thought to give them a revisit. I just received a FireAnt from wingshooter with a TTF configuration. Along with it came some instructions on how to attach latex by rolling them eliminating the need for a "matchstick". Now here is what sold me on the concept of using 107s, I was able to attach them with out even rolling them, and they perform quite pleasantly. 200shots later they still seem to be shooting consistently, and remain intact.

below is a picture on how I attached them and how it is drawn, by attaching the bands in a manner which requires you to bring the band around the outside the fork, you will have practically NO worries of a band slipping out of the slot.


----------



## Wingshooter

Now that looks even simpler than the way I have been doing it. I am going to try that myself.


----------



## NaturalFork

Tested 107 bands this morning. I think they may be ok for larger ammo but they are very very slow when shooting 3/8 inch steel. Too slow even to target shoot with (you know I like distance shots) and for the draw weight they are simply not viable for me. I do like the fact that they are made in the USA.


----------



## Northerner

NaturalFork said:


> Tested 107 bands this morning. I think they may be ok for larger ammo but they are very very slow when shooting 3/8 inch steel. Too slow even to target shoot with (you know I like distance shots) and for the draw weight they are simply not viable for me. I do like the fact that they are made in the USA.


Hi NaturalFork,

Did you test the *Alliance Sterling *bands or the *Alliance Pale Crepe Gold bands*?

http://www.rubberband.com/consumer-products/standard-rubber-bands/sterlingr.html

http://www.rubberband.com/consumer-products/standard-rubber-bands/pale-crepe-goldr.html

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## NaturalFork

Northerner said:


> Tested 107 bands this morning. I think they may be ok for larger ammo but they are very very slow when shooting 3/8 inch steel. Too slow even to target shoot with (you know I like distance shots) and for the draw weight they are simply not viable for me. I do like the fact that they are made in the USA.


Hi NaturalFork,

Did you test the *Alliance Sterling *bands or the *Alliance Pale Crepe Gold bands*?

http://www.rubberban.../sterlingr.html

http://www.rubberban...repe-goldr.html

Cheers,
Northerner
[/quote]

Sterling. I tested the gold crepe first and I could throw further than those would shoot. The sterlings are a lot better, but the performance isn't quite enough for me to use them consistently.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

I'm curious. Considering the number of shooters who have reported good results, and my own tests with Sterlings, your reported poor performance has me wondering. I'm not questioning your results, but it seems to me there may be something wrong with your setup, and I'd like to help you resolve it.

What is the relaxed frame to pouch measurement? Most seem to prefer 8 inches.

What is your draw length? Those who reported short draw lengths got better results when they shortened the bands. I pull about 34 inches.

Pouch weight? This doesn't seem to be critical. I get similar performance with Jim Harris' lightweights or my heavier home mades.

Temperature? I have no idea how these bands will perform in cold weather, because we don't get any.​
I don't have any problems shredding steel soup cans from 10 yards with these bands using .375 lead balls, though .429 lead will make the job easier. I don't have any 3/8 steel, but I measured .25 steel at over 200 fps and 3/8 lead at ~170 fps. .25 steel zips through both sides of a suspended aluminum can. The only ammo that doesn't penetrate a suspended aluminum can well is .50 lead, which tends to flatten it.

Here are a few of my targets that have been shot with 107s.


----------



## geron

I've had decent response from the Dykema brand. It's _"Advertised"_ at 90% Pure Rubber. Not sure exactly what that means. Doesn't have the "snap" of .030 Latex but does pitch a "ball" down range. I don't really get into all the Uber Analysis. If it's pragmatic and "feels" right then I like it. http://www.dykemarubberband.com/stationery_rubber_bands.php

No, I have no affiliation with this company. Just have a lb. box each of their 105's and 107's. Just ordered a box of Alliance 107's so I can now compare the two.


----------



## homemade hunter

what type of alliance did you get?


----------



## geron

homemade hunter said:


> what type of alliance did you get?


Sterling.


----------



## NaturalFork

Henry in Panama said:


> I'm curious. Considering the number of shooters who have reported good results, and my own tests with Sterlings, your reported poor performance has me wondering. I'm not questioning your results, but it seems to me there may be something wrong with your setup, and I'd like to help you resolve it.
> 
> What is the relaxed frame to pouch measurement? Most seem to prefer 8 inches.
> 
> What is your draw length? Those who reported short draw lengths got better results when they shortened the bands. I pull about 34 inches.
> 
> Pouch weight? This doesn't seem to be critical. I get similar performance with Jim Harris' lightweights or my heavier home mades.
> 
> Temperature? I have no idea how these bands will perform in cold weather, because we don't get any.​
> I don't have any problems shredding steel soup cans from 10 yards with these bands using .375 lead balls, though .429 lead will make the job easier. I don't have any 3/8 steel, but I measured .25 steel at over 200 fps and 3/8 lead at ~170 fps. .25 steel zips through both sides of a suspended aluminum can. The only ammo that doesn't penetrate a suspended aluminum can well is .50 lead, which tends to flatten it.
> 
> Here are a few of my targets that have been shot with 107s.


I am pretty sure I was getting poor performance or a perceived poor performance for a couple reasons. First I think my regular configuration is just a pretty fast one and I am not used to the drop in speed. Another is when I was first testing my pouch ties were very heavy. I since moved to zip ties and the performance seems to have improved. I made a video and posted the results in another thread. Should have put in this one really. Here is the video. All in all these are pretty decent bands.


----------



## lightgeoduck

moved to another thread


----------



## Henry the Hermit

That's some fine shooting. I'm happy to see you got the problems sorted out. You're right, they can't compete with TB or latex for speed, but for convenience and durability, they're pretty good. Thanks for the video.


----------



## pelleteer

Henry in Panama said:


> Thanks for the video.


Ditto. Excellent vid.


----------



## ZDP-189

philly said:


> Tried out of the box cut in half today, they have a working length of 6 1/4" . With my short 27 1/2" draw the are almost maxed on elongation and produce hand slap with 3/8" steel and lead.
> 
> 3/8 steel 174FPS
> .375 lead 170FPS
> .310 lead 186FPS
> .457 lead 135FPS
> 
> Again this is at a short draw of 27 1/2"
> 
> There was a gain of 20FPS with 3/8 steel but not worth the hand slap. I will try to lengthen by 1/2" longer later to see whare I get. What I was trying, was to see if I could get one set of bands from a single band. Can be done but you would need to shoot heavier balls and then the speed will drop off, I shoot 3/8 steel for practice, 200+ shots a day so I want to find a happy medium of decent speed and no slap.I am shooting well at 7 1/4" worhing length, (153 FPS) comfortable but would like to get to 160/165 FPS compromise. My 1'x3/4"x .030 latex gives me 185FPS and is very comfortable.
> 
> the quest continues,
> Philly


Thanks for this.

I'll convert your data for metric-centric people:

g m/s
9.3 41
5.1 52
3.6 53
2.9 57

I feel that's pretty consistent with reasonably good quality natural rubber of the dimensions of a #107 rubber band.


----------



## HopefulHunter

Hello all, sorry to hijack this for advertising, but i need as many people as I can get to know about this. I've gotten in touch with Alliance regarding bringing a shipment of bands into the UK, the minimum order is 40 boxes







But I've asked for prices anyway and with a bit of luck they'll be fairly cheap as they're coming directly from the source. Anyone in UK or Europe who is interested please let me know as I'd like to account for about 30 boxes from other people before I could even consider this









http://slingshotforum.com/topic/12068-alliance-sterling-107s-in-the-uk/page__fromsearch__1

I'd not be selling these for any kind of profit, just to help people in this country and nearby get their hands on some.

Cheers all.

Eddie.


----------



## M.J

My last set of 107s did real well right up until they broke at 900 shots. The current set seems to have lost much of it's tangy zip at 500. This set was about 1/4" shorter initally which is what I think made the difference. If you have to "break them in" you're also breaking them down and reducing the useful life.
My theory, anyway.


----------



## NaturalFork

Compare my 107 video to my other videos shooting at 10 meters. You can see and hear the lack of speed from these.


----------



## M.J

I put on a set of 1842 tubes today and they're sooooo much faster. As they should be since they pull quite a bit harder.
I'm still a fan of 107s though.


----------



## NaturalFork

M_J said:


> I put on a set of 1842 tubes today and they're sooooo much faster. As they should be since they pull quite a bit harder.
> I'm still a fan of 107s though.


I also like the 107s a lot. But ... i think I will stick with using my normal flats simply for the speed. Oh and the regular TBG or equiv pull much lighter than 107s too.


----------



## M.J

NaturalFork said:


> I put on a set of 1842 tubes today and they're sooooo much faster. As they should be since they pull quite a bit harder.
> I'm still a fan of 107s though.


I also like the 107s a lot. But ... i think I will stick with using my normal flats simply for the speed.
[/quote]
As long as you don't mind the cutting I don't blame you. Speed is good!


----------



## crapshot

last year iwas shooting pale crepe 107 bands but ishot them as double band sets want to try 5/8 by9 inch i saw nateral forks and mj vidio shooting single try as double bands with spanish tabs


----------



## Charles

HopefulHunter said:


> Hello all, sorry to hijack this for advertising, but i need as many people as I can get to know about this. I've gotten in touch with Alliance regarding bringing a shipment of bands into the UK, the minimum order is 40 boxes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I've asked for prices anyway and with a bit of luck they'll be fairly cheap as they're coming directly from the source. Anyone in UK or Europe who is interested please let me know as I'd like to account for about 30 boxes from other people before I could even consider this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://slingshotforu...__fromsearch__1
> 
> I'd not be selling these for any kind of profit, just to help people in this country and nearby get their hands on some.
> 
> Cheers all.
> 
> Eddie.


Say, Eddie,

You know you can buy them a box at a time from Amazon in the UK

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Alliance-Sterling-Ergonomically-Correct-Rubber/dp/B005HGDOKK/ref=sr_1_6?s=officeproduct&ie=UTF8&qid=1319573236&sr=1-6

Cheers ........ Charles


----------



## HopefulHunter

Charles said:


> Say, Eddie,
> 
> You know you can buy them a box at a time from Amazon in the UK
> 
> http://www.amazon.co...19573236&sr=1-6
> 
> Cheers ........ Charles


Thanks Charles, I had seen them, but after hearing about y'all getting them at 7 bucks a box or what have you, i sort of baulked at buying them at £10 + £4 postage if I wanted them within 5 days, or about £10 in total if i was prepared to wait 3-5 weeks









Eddie


----------



## NaturalFork

I still have not broken my first set of 107 bands. I have thousands of shots on them now. A few things I think have contributed to the long lifespan.

1. I cut them too long for my draw. I am not pulling them as far as I can. This hurts speed but has been livable.
2. The tight zip tie pouch attachment method with folding the band in a way so the band is flat when drawing. (I will try to illustrate in pictures later tonight.)
3. My newly adopted extended fork gangster side flip shooting method. This shooting style is a side flip action with the forks pointed at the target (think DGUI style ... but gangster.) means that the pouch and bands never slam into the fork, extending life.


----------



## M.J

Glad you've found something that works for you!
I'm using 107s again today too.


----------



## Knoll

Plethora of great info in this thread. Thank you!

fyi .... Staples price for Alliance Sterling Rubber Bands #107 (50 pcs) is currently $8.29 and shipping to your address is FREE.


----------



## toxophool

TastelikeSnozberries said:


> I've used sterling 107s cut in half (ie one complete loop cut into two strips to make one complete bandset) and even untapered they put a 5/16 hex nut clean through an empty soda can from 10 meters. They're plenty zippy


That got me thinking... what about using 117B's, 7" x 1/8", doubled or even tripled up? If you used three 117B's per side, you'd get a bit more pull than cut 107's, and could even braid them between the pouch and fork, to keep things tidy. And because they are loops, you can attach new band sets easily, without any elastic strips, etc.

Hmmmm.....


----------



## NaturalFork

Bump. Everyone should read this thread.


----------



## AZshooter

I took the advise of geron and placed an order with DYKEMA RUBBER BAND company...They have a 2 pound minimum order requirement @ $6 a pound for #107 with a $5 prioity shipping fee...4 day service and nice bands that are supposed to be 90% natural rubber...The plastic bags are marked a product of Thailand...best of all, no additives in the rubber to soften the action...I don`t have a chrony so I can`t make proper tests, but it seems like a sensible investment...


----------



## NaturalFork

For all the target plinking I do. These have become my favorite setup. They are fast enough for ANY kind of target shooting. "Faster bands only makes me miss faster"

Plus they are made in the USA ... im sold.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

There is now a dedicated forum for bands and tubes. I have moved this topic there.


----------



## sniper62

Great thread, thanks for all the information. I will be checking my local Staples today. I like the zip tie attach as well. I been a dedicated 1745 shooter until I got this quick attach set-up which is pretty much a flatband shooter.








I have several Tex shooter latex bandsets but they will wear out eventually. The 107 looks like a good set up.
Bill


----------



## notchent

sniper62 said:


> I been a dedicated 1745 shooter until I got this quick attach set-up which is pretty much a flatband shooter.


I really like the Saunders quick attach setup. It'll work with tubes too


----------



## sniper62

Just got my box from Staples. Using a 6 3/4 length and 3/8 steel my first couple of shots were not impressive, Once I closed the distance I realize they hit decent and are very accurate. Because they are a lot thicker than the Tex latex bands to attach to my SS- the Hayes Arrow Shot Ergo I just fold the band stretch and pull it into the slot and it seems to hold well and easy to install. I used small zip ties to secure the pouch. I'll experiment later with tapers but as for now it's time to shoot some more before dark.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

I just finished banding a pair of bark-on naturals with 107s and my Shoot Anything pouch. As always with slingshots going to other people, I test fired them over the Chrony. I was surprised to see over 200 fps with 3/8 (9.4 mm) steel and 195 fps with 3/8 lead from both slingshots. I am assuming this is a result of my longer draw and quick release, since I got 170 fps at my ear anchor, which is very close to speeds I got in earlier tests. This is with an 8 inch fork to pouch tie relaxed length. Here's some eye candy for you bark-on nat lovers.


----------



## LVO

Gorgeous work!! Again!


----------



## tnflipper52

Woof woof for the bark. Lookin' good. And 200 fps for 3/8" steel. Those 107's are getting it done. Maybe try one with tapered 107's just for the heck of it Henry. Thanks for sharing your knowledge and workmanship.


----------



## Arnisador78

Does anybody know if these are the same bands used by Ruffus Hussey? I can't wait to get some of these and experiment with them!


----------



## Henry the Hermit

I'm pretty sure Rufus used gum rubber, but these are a good substitute.


----------



## Arnisador78

Thanks Henry. Is gum rubber still available?


----------



## crapshot

yes flatband sellsgum rubber so does bunny buster and simple shot


----------



## Henry the Hermit

It's available from many sources, but I recommend you get it from Flatband, Simple Shot, or Bunny Buster, because the quality can vary a lot and they sell the good stuff. I bought some from Rubber Sheet Roll and had to throw about half of it out.


----------



## Arnisador78

I just ordered a 1# box from staples! Can't wait to play with them!


----------



## Gardengroove

I have got a lot of 107s from Dykeema from my last purchase. I have not had the time to make me some bandsets and try them out. But what I noticed is that when you cut a rubber ring, so you have a band, it hasn't a very straight edge.

@Henry: Do you recut your 107s when you make bandsets or is this unnecessary?

Cheers, Simon


----------



## Arnisador78

Arnisador78 said:


> I made a Natural for #107 bands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


I made a Natural for #107 bands
View attachment 32706


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Gardengroove said:


> I have got a lot of 107s from Dykeema from my last purchase. I have not had the time to make me some bandsets and try them out. But what I noticed is that when you cut a rubber ring, so you have a band, it hasn't a very straight edge.
> 
> @Henry: Do you recut your 107s when you make bandsets or is this unnecessary?
> 
> Cheers, Simon


I have never recut (trimmed lengthwise) 107s. I use Alliance Sterling brand, and they are pretty straight.


----------



## Arnisador78

Picked up my 107's today. Decided to make a butterfly set since I have never shot one that style. Wow. This thing is awesome. I used the whole band on each side. I just doubled up the fork ends to buffer the band from the wood. I really like this rubber, and I can really get into butterfly


----------



## sk8

Hey guys, I plan on ordering some 107s to use with my Flippinout Scout. I want to use smaller rubberbands to attach the bands to the forks, and to attach the bands to the pouch. I was wondering what size rubberbands I should use for that, and what pouch matches up well with the 107 bands.

Thanks guys.


----------



## tnflipper52

32's for the pouch, 64's for the fork. 107's work well with any pouch I have used.


----------



## sk8

tnflipper52 said:


> 32's for the pouch, 64's for the fork. 107's work well with any pouch I have used.


Thanks, I know how to tie bands onto the fork (pretty simple) but do you have any good videos or anything on how to tie bands to the pouch with just smaller bands? I think I've seen a video on here before but I can't recall where I saw it.


----------



## boby

Since the speed of sound (~ 1000 ft/s) is not huge compared to projectile speeds ( ~ 200 ft/s), there can be some error introduced in the Audacity method (e.g., 20%). This error can be reduced to 0% if the microphone is positioned exactly midway between the 2 sound sources (card & catch box fabric). If I follow Henry's setup correctly, I think his inferred speeds are low by ~ 20%. Also, does anyone know how much the index card (or a sheet of tissue or ??) slows down the projectile? Everyone seems to ignore this, but I wonder if it really is negligible. This would also underestimate the speed.


----------



## Charles

boby said:


> Since the speed of sound (~ 1000 ft/s) is not huge compared to projectile speeds ( ~ 200 ft/s), there can be some error introduced in the Audacity method (e.g., 20%). This error can be reduced to 0% if the microphone is positioned exactly midway between the 2 sound sources (card & catch box fabric). If I follow Henry's setup correctly, I think his inferred speeds are low by ~ 20%. Also, does anyone know how much the index card (or a sheet of tissue or ??) slows down the projectile? Everyone seems to ignore this, but I wonder if it really is negligible. This would also underestimate the speed.


If you check the thread giving the accepted method on this forum for the Android app, you will find it clearly stated that the phone must be placed half way between the two sound producers.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/21084-smartphone-chrony-setup-tutorial/

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Charles

boby said:


> Also, does anyone know how much the index card (or a sheet of tissue or ??) slows down the projectile? Everyone seems to ignore this, but I wonder if it really is negligible. This would also underestimate the speed.


I just conducted an empirical test. I clipped a sheet of newsprint over a hole in a cardboard box. I fired a series of 5 shots, each through a different part of the paper. Each shot went through one and only one layer of newsprint. I used a chrony to determine the velocity. I was using 3/8 inch steel ball.

The mean velocity through the paper was 167.2 fps, with a standard deviation of 1.88944.

I removed the paper and then fired five shots through the hole in the box, again over the chrony. Again I was using a 3/8 inch steel ball.

The mean velocity without the paper was 164.98, with a standard deviation of 4.1607.

These shots were all fired by hand, using the same slingshot, from the same point in front of the target, as they would be in both the Speed Freaks and the Power Rangers competitions. It is abundantly clear that individual variations shot to shot completely outweigh any minimal effect due to firing through one layer of newsprint. In these competitions, any effect on velocity from shooting through a sheet of newsprint is indeed negligible.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## boby

Charles said:


> boby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, does anyone know how much the index card (or a sheet of tissue or ??) slows down the projectile? Everyone seems to ignore this, but I wonder if it really is negligible. This would also underestimate the speed.
> 
> 
> 
> I just conducted an empirical test. I clipped a sheet of newsprint over a hole in a cardboard box. I fired a series of 5 shots, each through a different part of the paper. Each shot went through one and only one layer of newsprint. I used a chrony to determine the velocity. I was using 3/8 inch steel ball.
> 
> The mean velocity through the paper was 167.2 fps, with a standard deviation of 1.88944.
> 
> I removed the paper and then fired five shots through the hole in the box, again over the chrony. Again I was using a 3/8 inch steel ball.
> 
> The mean velocity without the paper was 164.98, with a standard deviation of 4.1607.
> 
> These shots were all fired by hand, using the same slingshot, from the same point in front of the target, as they would be in both the Speed Freaks and the Power Rangers competitions. It is abundantly clear that individual variations shot to shot completely outweigh any minimal effect due to firing through one layer of newsprint. In these competitions, any effect on velocity from shooting through a sheet of newsprint is indeed negligible.
> 
> Cheers ...... Charles
Click to expand...

Useful info. Thanks. Makes it tempting to use this technique.


----------



## Adirondack Kyle

Just got my box of alliance 107s, they should give henry some commission loot, I def like the fact that I can pull close to double the shot count of my usual flats, 
Will try them today.


----------



## wujiachina.com

Thanks for information sharing..

It is really very useful..

BTW, can you tell me which bands do you use ? and where can I buy it ?

thanks.


----------



## Arnisador78

Alliance sterling 107's ordered it on staples website and picked up locally.


----------



## HarryBee

I,m currently using 107's tapered 15/10 and liking them. I,m not one of the "hey guys, look how much rubber I can pull " types ( more interested in hitting the target than trying for a macho image ) so I won,t be putting triple 107's on the catty. They,re good with marbles and can handle heavier too. Harry


----------



## VillageSniper

Does any one know what the expected life span of a pound of 107s is? Just curious, I may never get through this first pound without them going bad. I store them in the garage along with all the rest of my tubes.

VS


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger

Huh? When i look at the date you posted that comment, It say posted "4-06-1970-" ?

Well a box of 107's un-opened can last YEARS! i stored a box of them in a freezer in 2011 ( I did not use them for slingshot purposes, I only used tubes at the time ) and took them out 2 months ago from today, And they were good as new.

Its best to keep them in a baggy with baby powder in it.

SMS


----------



## Adirondack Kyle

I was wondering that same thing sniper, I still have most of a box left and I don't want them to go bad


----------



## Charles

Protect them from light and from atmosphere. Put them in a zip lock bag and keep them in a dark place ... a cookie tin works well.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## ZorroSlinger

When one starts out in slingshot sport, the bug can hit with buying spree without careful thought. I got box of 107s and in combination with other elastics material, more than what I can use! The 107s, I use least compared to other elastics. Maybe I will taper the the 107s and see if the more snappy performance is more incentive to use them.

The 107s too durable ... I actually want them to tear & break so I can use them up! My shooting practice has mostly been light ammo for plinking and also PFS/small shooters. The107s at 5/8" wide x .062" thick, too heavy for what I need. I am thinking of and maybe attempt to slit the 5/8" wide bands down the middle, making two 5/16" wide strips for lighter shooting purposes. I can see possible difficulty of making exact center cuts. May require some kind of jig or special set-up to make precise center cutting of the 107s. Jeez ... more work


----------



## Charles

ZorroSlinger said:


> When one starts out in slingshot sport, the bug can hit with buying spree without careful thought. I got box of 107s and in combination with other elastics material, more than what I can use! The 107s, I use least compared to other elastics. Maybe I will taper the the 107s and see if the more snappy performance is more incentive to use them.
> 
> The 107s too durable ... I actually want them to tear & break so I can use them up! My shooting practice has mostly been light ammo for plinking and also PFS/small shooters. The107s at 5/8" wide x .062" thick, too heavy for what I need. I am thinking of and maybe attempt to slit the 5/8" wide bands down the middle, making two 5/16" wide strips for lighter shooting purposes. I can see possible difficulty of making exact center cuts. May require some kind of jig or special set-up to make precise center cutting of the 107s. Jeez ... more work


Tapering 107s or 105s is an easy thing to do, and it will give you an increase in velocity at the expense of band life.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/11038-taper-by-cutting/

I just use a straight edge and roller cutter. If you do not have a roller cutter, just wash the bands and dry them well to remove all talc. Then put masking tape on one (or both) sides. Measure out your taper and cut carefully with a pair of scissors. You could do the same for center cuts.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## THWACK!

Charles said:


> Protect them from light and from atmosphere. Put them in a zip lock bag and keep them in a dark place ... a cookie tin works well.
> 
> Cheers ...... Charles


Instruction #1: Eat the cookies...


----------



## One Shot-Corey

sorry for asking if this has been answered but its late at the moment im wanting to order and try these 107 bands and when i google search for them i get these types of bands http://www.staples.com/Alliance-Sterling-Rubber-Bands-107/product_515890 are these the right ones


----------



## M.J

One Shot-Corey said:


> sorry for asking if this has been answered but its late at the moment im wanting to order and try these 107 bands and when i google search for them i get these types of bands http://www.staples.com/Alliance-Sterling-Rubber-Bands-107/product_515890 are these the right ones


Yes, those are they.


----------



## One Shot-Corey

cool tyvm for that ill have to go get some


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Those are the right ones, Alliance Sterling.


----------



## Underachiever

Henry in Panama said:


> One of my favorite flat bands are ordinary Alliance #107 rubber bands, available from most office supply stores in the US, though I buy mine from Amazon.com. They are cheap, require no tricky cutting and last a long time. Are they good enough for you? Good question, so I decided to do some tests to help you decide.
> 
> For comparison, I used two identical frames, my own design La Cholita in half inch plywood. One frame was banded with #107s and the other with .050 food grade latex from RubberSheetRoll.com cut the same width as the #107s. Both bandsets were fitted with Performance Catapult's (Jim Harris) pouches. I tied them on with thin strips of TB Gold in an OTT configuration and 8 inches between the pouch-tie point and the frame.
> 
> The first step was to fire 25 break-in rounds with each slingshot. I used .375 (9.4 mm) lead balls, and got a bit of hand-slap with both, indicating there is more energy available. Then I measured my draw-length at 34 inches, and using a digital fish scale measured the pull strength at 14.08 pounds for the #107s and 11.44 pounds for the latex.
> 
> Next I set up my speed test equipment, consisting of a metal chair with a wooden stick affixed to the back and a clothespin to hold a 5x8 inch index card located exactly 10 feet away from my catch box fabric. Then I placed my Acer Netbook on the chair and using Audacity, I recorded the sounds of a dozen or so shots from each slingshot hitting first the 5x8 card and then the cloth backstop 10 feet away. Then I transferred the files to my big computer and read the files to measure the elapsed time between the two strikes. I entered that information into a spreadsheet and calculated the speed in fps for each shot and finally got an average speed and energy. Here are the results.
> 
> #107
> Average for 10 shots = 173.87 fps, 5.03 lbs/ft energy
> 
> .050 latex
> Average for 10 shots = 183.95 fps, 5.60 lbs/ft energy
> 
> So far, no surprises. I expected the latex to be faster, but was pleasantly surprised to find the #107s to be as fast as they are.
> 
> Next, I will shoot both slingshots until the bandsets wear out or break. Past experience tells me to expect about 300 shots from the latex and more from the #107s. Every shot is recorded, so for the first time I will have an accurate count. Whichever breaks first will be replaced with a set of Tex's Field bands, and I will do the same speed, energy, and longevity tests on them, for comparison purposes. Note: Everyone already knows that Tex's bands are as good as it gets, so there really is no need for me to reinvent the wheel.
> 
> Henry
> 
> 14 August, 2011 - The left side latex band broke at the pouch after 390 shots.
> 15 August, 2011 - 490 shots total on #107 bands. Very light scuffing at fork. No tears.
> 16 August, 2011 - 600 shots total on #107 bands. No tears.
> 17 August, 2011 - Velocity test - 178.7 fps 5.3 lb/ft energy
> 19 August, 2011 - Band broke at 696 shots


Do you cut the band into two parts?

Kind regards

Luke


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Thank you for all the work to you and your son Henry. This has helped me a lot through my Chinese tube endeavor


----------



## oldmiser

Very well Instructed & educational~A Big thank You Henry for you dedication to the alliance 107 bands..

Bought some..along with #64 & #32...For my archery draw length 28 " to corner of mouth...I made a band set of single band

to 7" from pouch to fork..top shooting..This what happens to me..seems to max the band very tight..Now my question is~~

Should I change this to a 9"~ to have a bit of reserve as not to brake the band from over stress after a few shots...At 7' length

I got hand slap..I am currently using 3/8 steel balls..Please advise..right now I have about 75 % useage of arm strenght..

so I will have to have a some what light pull..guessing #4..I have no way to measure this..I think maybe a bow scale I should get.

Bands are new to me so I need all the I can get from People who use alliance 107 bands....Thank you~AKA Oldmiser


----------



## Charles

Hand slap is generally the result of using ammo too light for the power of your bands. Use weaker bands or heavier ammo. That way there is less residual energy left in the pouch to come back and hit your hand.

Cheers ......... Charles


----------



## oldmiser

Maybe 1/2" steel balls..Thanks Charles


----------



## RHTWIST

Henry,

Thanks for your work, wish I could come and hang with ya for knowledge and warmer climate. When I received my 107s and started to work with them, I hated them due to their thick springyness. Working, they are gaining my respect. I am cutting one band in half. I am tying to the pouch with dental floss and to my forks with red or blue TB, using a little longer strips and wrapping more. I will still get some pulling from under my TB and let go from my pouch- help please.-CD


----------



## ChapmanHands

RHTWIST said:


> Henry,
> Thanks for your work, wish I could come and hang with ya for knowledge and warmer climate. When I received my 107s and started to work with them, I hated them due to their thick springyness. Working, they are gaining my respect. I am cutting one band in half. I am tying to the pouch with dental floss and to my forks with red or blue TB, using a little longer strips and wrapping more. I will still get some pulling from under my TB and let go from my pouch- help please.-CD


Dental floss seems like it would cut the rubber, for the pouch size 32 rubber bands work nicely,b and size 64 for tying to the forks, never had one fail on me yet.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

RHTWIST said:


> Henry,
> 
> Thanks for your work, wish I could come and hang with ya for knowledge and warmer climate. When I received my 107s and started to work with them, I hated them due to their thick springyness. Working, they are gaining my respect. I am cutting one band in half. I am tying to the pouch with dental floss and to my forks with red or blue TB, using a little longer strips and wrapping more. I will still get some pulling from under my TB and let go from my pouch- help please.-CD


Hey, come on down. We could sit under my Ranchito and cool off with a few Panamas between rounds on my backyard range..

Sorry this took so long. I need to check these old threads more often. I tie my pouches with waxed string and a constrictor knot and have never had one slip. I pull the knot pretty tight and then tie a square knot on top of it. 107s are heavy, so matching the ammo is very important. Also use a light, thin pouch and trim the tied end very short to reduce hand slap. Hope that helps.


----------



## RHTWIST

ChapmanHands said:


> RHTWIST said:
> 
> 
> 
> Henry,
> Thanks for your work, wish I could come and hang with ya for knowledge and warmer climate. When I received my 107s and started to work with them, I hated them due to their thick springyness. Working, they are gaining my respect. I am cutting one band in half. I am tying to the pouch with dental floss and to my forks with red or blue TB, using a little longer strips and wrapping more. I will still get some pulling from under my TB and let go from my pouch- help please.-CD
> 
> 
> 
> Dental floss seems like it would cut the rubber, for the pouch size 32 rubber bands work nicely,b and size 64 for tying to the forks, never had one fail on me yet.
Click to expand...

CH thanks. I am just learning about using other rubber bands to tie on with, thanks for the numbers.-CD


----------



## RHTWIST

Henry in Panama said:


> RHTWIST said:
> 
> 
> 
> Henry,
> 
> Thanks for your work, wish I could come and hang with ya for knowledge and warmer climate. When I received my 107s and started to work with them, I hated them due to their thick springyness. Working, they are gaining my respect. I am cutting one band in half. I am tying to the pouch with dental floss and to my forks with red or blue TB, using a little longer strips and wrapping more. I will still get some pulling from under my TB and let go from my pouch- help please.-CD
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, come on down. We could sit under my Ranchito and cool off with a few Panamas between rounds on my backyard range..
> 
> Sorry this took so long. I need to check these old threads more often. I tie my pouches with waxed string and a constrictor knot and have never had one slip. I pull the knot pretty tight and then tie a square knot on top of it. 107s are heavy, so matching the ammo is very important. Also use a light, thin pouch and trim the tied end very short to reduce hand slap. Hope that helps.
Click to expand...

Henry, Thanks. I blew up one of the pictures of the natural forks you made and that was also worth many words.

Be careful Henry, I may not have much denero but I have a thumb! If they can cross into the US, I can cross out!

By the way I am father of 7 and grandfather to 2, starting to get my geezer on-CD


----------



## Sharpshooter II

My mate use the sterling ones their spot on


----------



## D.Nelson

Has anyone successfully taken game with these? Would love to hear what ammo and band setup you used (tapered, non, length, etc, only seen one in effective hunting setups). Wondering if .50 lead and a tapered setup would rattle a squirrel.


----------



## D.Nelson

I tried this setup with .50 lead, and wasn't really impressed. Tried the psuedo taper, loop 4.5in single part 4.5in. Than I tried the single strand 8in, with both setups the lead dropped very quickly at around 10-13 yards. Is that ammo just to heavy for this setup? Should I be using .44? Or less?


----------



## D.Nelson

I just tried a 15mm to 10mm taper at 8 inches, .50 lead is just still to much for these, drops quick. It sent .36 lead flying, but had some handslap, so I'm assuming .44 would be ideal and as big as you would want to go. Would making the bands longer help at all? Looking forward to an answer by somebody with experiance. Really need a chrony, will have to get one after I move.

Edit; the 15 to 10mm taper broke very quickly, wouldn't reccomend. Would only try a psuedo taper if you are going to taper at all...


----------



## Henry the Hermit

107s are not fast bands. While they can certainly handle heavier ammo, the fastest I've ever achieved with them is a bit over 220 fps with 3/8 steel in a pseudo taper configuration. Charles managed to get a much heavier (than .50 cal) slug to 190 fps with 107s.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/21108-power-rangers/?p=270667


----------



## Henry the Hermit

The thing to remember about 107s is that for speed or power, there are better rubbers available. 107s are a very good, cheap rubber for general plinking, I'm amazed at the power Charles was able to get with them.


----------



## D.Nelson

Thanks for pointing me in the right direction Henry. That is very interesting and I can't wait to try and replicate those results.


----------



## Charles

In fact, with a slightly different arrangement (1/3 triple, 1/3 double, 1/3 single) I did even better:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/21108-power-rangers/?p=276694

Certainly one could use Theraband Gold and get more power. But I just wanted to see what was possible using good old Alliance Sterling 107s. With proper set up, these bands are capable of great power.

Henry is absolutely right ... they are cheap and generally available ... they make good, all purpose bands.

Cheers ..... Chales


----------



## Henry the Hermit

I knew you had bested that, Charles, but I was short of time and just posted the first I found.


----------



## Charles

Henry in Panama said:


> I knew you had bested that, Charles, but I was short of time and just posted the first I found.


No problem, Henry. It has gotten to be a beast to sort through that thread and find any specific post!

I like my Alliance bands. For just mucking about, they are very hard to beat. I should also point out that they have very good resistance to deterioration, quite unlike pure latex.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## D.Nelson

I gave these single 8 inch 107s another go today with .50 lead, and I don't think I broke them in enough previously and got discouraged. Because these are really performing now.


----------



## youcanthide

Took plenty of game with these, there proper hunting bands not just for plinking


----------



## Underachiever

I´m very impressed about your test Henry! Amazon doesn´t ship them to Germany unfortunately.....

Take care!

Luke


----------



## RHTWIST

ChapmanHands said:


> Dental floss seems like it would cut the rubber, for the pouch size 32 rubber bands work nicely,b and size 64 for tying to the forks, never had one fail on me yet.


CH again thanks for this as I now tie all my bands at the fork and pouch with rubber bands. When I first started I made a jig for pouch tying but that now sits in a drawer as I tie to the pouch with wraps, wet and knot. I have had nothing slip since.-CD


----------



## ChapmanHands

RHTWIST said:


> ChapmanHands said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dental floss seems like it would cut the rubber, for the pouch size 32 rubber bands work nicely,b and size 64 for tying to the forks, never had one fail on me yet.
> 
> 
> 
> CH again thanks for this as I now tie all my bands at the fork and pouch with rubber bands. When I first started I made a jig for pouch tying but that now sits in a drawer as I tie to the pouch with wraps, wet and knot. I have had nothing slip since.-CD
Click to expand...

Sorry I took so long to respond, glad they are working for you as well. Definitely a quick and easy way to attach.


----------



## Peter Recuas

Thank you very much


----------



## poekoelan

I'd like to give my limited experience with 107s so far. I'd like to compare them to the bands that I have experience with. Bands that I have tested over a chrony.

First a little background. Except for store bought tubes , I have no experience with tubes so I can't compare them to tubes. I did experiment once with red 32s, but I didn't have a chrony then. I can say that red 32 chains seemed fast and powerful but they also seemed to break quicker than any other band set I ever tried. Even when treated with talc. Chained 64s don't last long for me either. On that note, I don't have the patience to keep a shot count. I did it once but I just couldn't enjoy shooting as I was doing it.

My chrony testing is limited to a couple 64 chain configurations, various cuts of TBG, single 107s, and psuedo tapered 107s, Ammo for all bands is 3/8" hex nuts and .44 lead balls. 3/8 hex nuts average 104grs on my scale and .44 lead balls average 126grs. Length for all bands is between 6 1/4" and 6 1/2" from pouch to fork. I'm not sure of my draw length, all I know is I pull past my face. I shoot against the ties ( OTT backwards ) because it eliminates all hand slap for me. Ok, on to facts and figures concerning 107s, all shots are 5 shot averages...

Single Sterling 107 with .44 lead balls - 164fps

Single Sterling 107 with 3/8 hex nuts - 164fps

Sterling 64 433 chain with .44 lead balls - 159fps

Sterling 64 433 chain with 3/8 hex nuts - 164fps

Sterling 64 544 chain with .44 lead balls - 165fps

Sterling 64 544 chain with 3/8 hex nuts - 165fps.

The single 107s are right on par with both chain sets. The 544 chain doesn't seem worth the extra rubber with the ammo I am using. It's also hard to get an accurate pouch to fork measurement with them. I did my best. These are 3 link chains only because it seems that what most people use. I could tell I wasn't close to maxing them out in draw length. Even so, they seemed to fail quick, but I didn't count.

Psuedo tapered 107s with .44 lead balls - 174fps

Psuedo tapered 107s with 3/8 hex nuts - 175pfs

Single 1" TBG with .44 lead balls - 176fps

Single 1" TBG with 3/8 hex nuts - 185fps

A note on the psuedo tapered 107s, after shooting a few more shots when the test was done, I noticed they slipped past the fork ties by an inch or so. They may have done a tad better in the test if I had secured them better. But notice how close both band sets are with .44 lead balls, yet the single 1" TBG does 10fps faster with the 3/8 hex nuts. Interesting. Maybe 1" TBG and 3/8 hex nuts are a perfect band to ammo match? But considering the slippage I got with the 107s before securing them better, I'd say both band sets are close to equal. The psuedo 107s are a slightly harder pull.

My conclusions: I do like chains. They have a certain McGyver like coolness about them. And it's good to know how to make fairly good band sets from common rubber bands. But 107s are so easy to make and have a much greater life span according to most reports. I think I'm done experimenting with chains for now. I think my next project will be Chinese tubes.

The psuedo taper 107s are right on par with single 1" TBG and .44 ammo. They lost about 10fps to TBG with hex nuts but that could be due to the slippage as I did fire .44s first in all my tests and the bands may have slipped a little by the time I got to the hex nuts. All in all, I'd say they are very close to each other. Therabands need to be measured and then cut to size. 107s need to be measured and wrapped at the taper. 107s are a good bit cheaper. So this race could come down to a shot count. Too bad I hate doing shot counts!

Thanks to Henry for exposing this inexpensive, easy source of slingshot power.


----------



## Mudbug42

Great work, Poekoelan. Thanks for sharing this. I have one question. Did you cut the 107s ?
thanks, Mitch


----------



## poekoelan

Not sure what you mean by "cut". If you are asking if I cut the circular rubber bands to get one long single strip of rubber, then yes I cut them. If you are asking if I cut tapers on them, then no. I left them their full width.


----------



## RHTWIST

Just an FYI for everyone. There are 3 levels to 105's & 107's. Advantage, Sterling and Pale Crepe Gold. PCG is the highest latex

percentage and fastest return to relaxed state and have the ability to retain that better than the other bands(according to Alliance).

For tying off, the Advantage bands are fine. 107s are 7" folded where a 105 is 5" folded. The 105 is a good choice

for "one band is one side" I find the 107s are ok for length when 1/2ed and very economical, but I desire another 1/2" or so.

If I am repeating what has already been said forgive me.-CD


----------



## RHTWIST

NaturalFork said:


> Do not use the gold crepe. They are very slow. Now I have to get more 107's as I have never tried the sterling


Another FYI. Looking this product up it does say "softest stretch". A tech gal from Alliance, who is sending me samples, said yesterday,

"If you are making slingshots you should be using "Pale Crepe Gold"; due to reasons she gave listed above. By what Natural fork says, they do not have the fastest snap. -CD


----------



## Mudbug42

poekoelan said:


> Not sure what you mean by "cut". If you are asking if I cut the circular rubber bands to get one long single strip of rubber, then yes I cut them. If you are asking if I cut tapers on them, then no. I left them their full width.


Thanks, that's what I meant.

Mitch


----------



## RHTWIST

bkcooler said:


> I just purchased 2lbs of 9" natural Crepe bands.
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00597F07W
> 
> 38 counts of 7/8 inches wide and 1/16 inches thick bands for $15 plus $6 shipping.
> Since I don't have equipment to measure speed, I can't run the numbers.
> I'll let you know how it works out.


I know this is from years ago but has anyone tried this band?-CD


----------



## poekoelan

,RHTWIST,

Please keep us posted on the samples you get. By reading Alliance's description of their products, I thought the same thing that the tech gal told you. But people here who have tried Pale Gold Crepe say it has absolutely no zip to it. So for that reason, I've only bought Sterlings. Please let us know what you find out from your samples.


----------



## RHTWIST

poekoelan said:


> ,RHTWIST,
> 
> Please keep us posted on the samples you get. By reading Alliance's description of their products, I thought the same thing that the tech gal told you. But people here who have tried Pale Gold Crepe say it has absolutely no zip to it. So for that reason, I've only bought Sterlings. Please let us know what you find out from your samples.


I will surely do so. From reading these posts I had just ordered "107s" and received the sterling level, which works great as

many have noted. I have not gone as far as some of the members with trip's to doub's to singles but I am going to try a double to

single. The speed (not recorded) of my TBG is good for me but their wear is nothing like tubes. Tubes just seem to keep going and going. 107's have good speed and they wear well from my short experience with them.

I found the information on 107s to be highly detailed spending time from the beginning of this thread. I am interested in the band listed above which is still listed on Amazon -CD


----------



## Henry the Hermit

While it would seem, from reading the specs, that PGG would be best, almost everyone who has tried them reports less than spectacular results.

Thanks for testing and reporting your results, poekoelan.


----------



## poekoelan

My pleasure Henry


----------



## poekoelan

Some thoughts on psuedo tapered 107s.

You get more bands for your money with 105s. I, like some others here, bought the 107s instead because the extra length allows you to make psuedo tapers. But a thought just occurred to me today. You can also make psuedo tapers with the 105s! You'll just need 3, maybe 4 at the most bands to do it. The only difference will be that the doubled end will be two loose ends instead of a connected loop. This could be an issue with frames like the dankungs, but if you are wrapping the bands to the forks it won't make any difference.

My first set failed today. I didn't have many shots through it all. It's life span seemed even shorter than red 32 chains which are shortest lived band sets for me. I made another set and we'll see how it does. If it is very short lived as well, I may try just one more time. If the third band set turns out the same, I'll stick to singles exclusively with these bands. Either way, I'll be ordering 105s next time.


----------



## Arnisador78

Yes the 105's rock for simplicity and and ease! But the full 107's make fun band sets too. About 3/4 butterfly for me, and put out a lot of energy!

Sent from my iPhone using Outdoor Forums


----------



## poekoelan

An update on my 2nd set of psuedo tapered 107s:

I didn't keep a shot count but they lasted much longer than the first set. When they broke, it was close to the middle of one of the single strands. I was expecting it break at the one of the ties but it didn't. Promising enough to make another set and keep experimenting.


----------



## TLG_Catapults

Henry in Panama said:


> One of my favorite flat bands are ordinary Alliance #107 rubber bands, available from most office supply stores in the US, though I buy mine from Amazon.com. They are cheap, require no tricky cutting and last a long time. Are they good enough for you? Good question, so I decided to do some tests to help you decide.
> 
> For comparison, I used two identical frames, my own design La Cholita in half inch plywood. One frame was banded with #107s and the other with .050 food grade latex from RubberSheetRoll.com cut the same width as the #107s. Both bandsets were fitted with Performance Catapult's (Jim Harris) pouches. I tied them on with thin strips of TB Gold in an OTT configuration and 8 inches between the pouch-tie point and the frame.
> 
> The first step was to fire 25 break-in rounds with each slingshot. I used .375 (9.4 mm) lead balls, and got a bit of hand-slap with both, indicating there is more energy available. Then I measured my draw-length at 34 inches, and using a digital fish scale measured the pull strength at 14.08 pounds for the #107s and 11.44 pounds for the latex.
> 
> Next I set up my speed test equipment, consisting of a metal chair with a wooden stick affixed to the back and a clothespin to hold a 5x8 inch index card located exactly 10 feet away from my catch box fabric. Then I placed my Acer Netbook on the chair and using Audacity, I recorded the sounds of a dozen or so shots from each slingshot hitting first the 5x8 card and then the cloth backstop 10 feet away. Then I transferred the files to my big computer and read the files to measure the elapsed time between the two strikes. I entered that information into a spreadsheet and calculated the speed in fps for each shot and finally got an average speed and energy. Here are the results.
> 
> #107
> Average for 10 shots = 173.87 fps, 5.03 lbs/ft energy
> 
> .050 latex
> Average for 10 shots = 183.95 fps, 5.60 lbs/ft energy
> 
> So far, no surprises. I expected the latex to be faster, but was pleasantly surprised to find the #107s to be as fast as they are.
> 
> Next, I will shoot both slingshots until the bandsets wear out or break. Past experience tells me to expect about 300 shots from the latex and more from the #107s. Every shot is recorded, so for the first time I will have an accurate count. Whichever breaks first will be replaced with a set of Tex's Field bands, and I will do the same speed, energy, and longevity tests on them, for comparison purposes. Note: Everyone already knows that Tex's bands are as good as it gets, so there really is no need for me to reinvent the wheel.
> 
> Henry
> 
> 14 August, 2011 - The left side latex band broke at the pouch after 390 shots.
> 15 August, 2011 - 490 shots total on #107 bands. Very light scuffing at fork. No tears.
> 16 August, 2011 - 600 shots total on #107 bands. No tears.
> 17 August, 2011 - Velocity test - 178.7 fps 5.3 lb/ft energy
> 19 August, 2011 - Band broke at 696 shots


Wereall bands this slow back then.


----------



## DogBox

dankungmaster said:


> Wereall bands this slow back then.
> 
> Henry
> 
> 14 August, 2011 - The left side latex band broke at the pouch after 390 shots.
> 15 August, 2011 - 490 shots total on #107 bands. Very light scuffing at fork. No tears.
> 16 August, 2011 - 600 shots total on #107 bands. No tears.
> 17 August, 2011 - Velocity test - 178.7 fps 5.3 lb/ft energy
> 19 August, 2011 - Band broke at 696 shots


Remembering that he was talking about "rubber bands" bought in a packet [Alliance #107] they are not too bad! Considering the price against the current prices of bands and tubes from re-sellers. Considering you can still buy them today gives you an alternative if you are "short the cost of some 'real ones'..."


----------



## THWACK!

AZshooter said:


> Rather than trim the band to length, you might try using the whole band with a loop at the fork end. This might add a tapered effect and add an extra thickness at a point where you tie to the forks. I was going to rubber cement this extra band area to eliminate friction between the two layers of rubber. I would probably try that type of rubber cement used for bicycle patch...maybe contact cement...not sure yet...Maybe others have tried this to eliminate friction between bands at critical contact points...(?)


Don't use a petroleum-based product - it will deteriorate rubber.


----------



## wll

Just went to Staples and ordered a box of Sterling 107"s Going to put them on a cheapo sling for car carry.

Maybe to powerful for 88gr ammo though ?, in which case I'll find some cheap stuff to keep in the car, maybe 3/8 heavy hex nuts.

wll


----------



## Nicholson

I'm shooting 1/2" steel pretty good with them right now


----------



## newbslingshotter

Is the band 7" diameter? Or circumference? And how wide is it?


----------



## M.J

newbslingshotter said:


> Is the band 7" diameter? Or circumference? And how wide is it?


They're 14" in circumference, 7" long as an uncut rubberband (apparently some people use them that way :iono: )
5/8" wide.


----------



## Poiema

Charles said:


> Henry in Panama said:
> 
> 
> 
> I knew you had bested that, Charles, but I was short of time and just posted the first I found.
> 
> 
> 
> No problem, Henry.* It has gotten to be a beast to sort through that thread and find any specific post!*
> 
> I like my Alliance bands. For just mucking about, they are very hard to beat. I should also point out that they have very *good resistance to deterioration*, quite unlike pure latex.
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles
Click to expand...

Jeepers*!* I agree. This is an *EPIC thread*. But wonderful stuff to know. We're still talking about "*Sterling?*"

We might need a summary update from Charles and Henry every once in awhile. 

I think I need to order these Alliance *"Sterling 107's"* (7"L x 5/8"W). I am only able to locate Alliance "*Advantage*" at our local box store.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

I can't say whether the Advantage are good, Poeima. I've only used the Sterling. Depending on your draw length you may be able to save a little money by buying 105s. They are 10 inches cut and long enough for most people. You get 70 to the box instead of 50 and they perform just like 107s. You can get either from Amazon.

105 here - http://www.amazon.com/Alliance-Sterling-Ergonomically-Correct-25055/dp/B0017LP44I/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1423275910&sr=8-1&keywords=alliance+sterling+rubber+bands+%23105

107 here - http://www.amazon.com/Alliance-Sterling-Ergonomically-Correct-25075/dp/B0017LR7CU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1423275975&sr=8-1&keywords=alliance+sterling+rubber+bands+%23107


----------



## RHTWIST

When I called tech at Alliance they told me that it has to do with latex content and stretchability vs durability. Sterling is their quality band for both stretch and durability. Advantage are the lowest cost band but this does not mean they will not work. I tie with Advantage 64s & 32s. They sent me samples of their pale crepe gold which is their highest latex content and most stretch; it has been noted by the forum to be not as snappy as Sterling. I have not tried but you would want to cut that band PCG, much shorter as the stretch ratio is so much greater. I have been using 1" wide .4 latex sheet and I really like it even better than TBG.

I can't say whether the Advantage are good, Poeima. I've only used the Sterling. Depending on your draw length you may be able to save a little money by buying 105s. They are 10 inches cut and long enough for most people. You get 70 to the box instead of 50 and they perform just like 107s. You can get either from Amazon.

105 here - http://www.amazon.com/Alliance-Sterling-Ergonomically-Correct-25055/dp/B0017LP44I/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1423275910&sr=8-1&keywords=alliance+sterling+rubber+bands+%23105

107 here - http://www.amazon.com/Alliance-Sterling-Ergonomically-Correct-25075/dp/B0017LR7CU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1423275975&sr=8-1&keywords=alliance+sterling+rubber+bands+%23107


----------



## Underachiever

I´ve got my Alliance Sterling #107 rubber bands last week an all my expectations were highly exeeded! Thanks very much for your advice, Henry!

All the best

Luke


----------



## lunasling

I checked 2 big box office stores here in Vegas they don't stock 107s guess I'll have to do the on line thing


----------



## oldmiser

lunasling said:


> I checked 2 big box office stores here in Vegas they don't stock 107s guess I'll have to do the on line thing


check office supply places..or amazon & e-bay have the alliance sterling107 Bands Best to ya~~AKAOldmiser


----------



## poekoelan

107 update

The last time I tested 107s, the best I could get was in the middle 160s with both .44 lead and 3/8 hex nuts. The band length was 6 1/2" pouch to fork. Well, the other night I broke out the chrony just to do some fun shooting over it. No notes or writing anything down and figuring out averages. Just shooting over it for fun. I had a slingshot with a 107 bandset. But this was a slightly shorter bandset. I made it by cutting a 107 in half and using one rubber band to make the bandset. I just wanted to see what kind of bandset I could get by using only one rubber band instead of two.

I was very surprised. I was getting 180s with .44s and 190s with the nuts. That rivals one inch TBG in my experience. I even had a couple shots where the 44s broke the 190 mark and the hex nuts broke the 200 mark. I can only assume that the last time I tested them I wasn't maxing out the bands, whereas this time I was, due to the shorter band length. Needless to say I was impressed. So impressed that I ordered another box. But this time I got 105s because I BARELY had enough to tie the pouch and fork ends with the 107s using only one rubber band. I don't shoot OTT, I pull against the ties on the fork so a little more rubber is needed for safety.

I'm really liking these. I know most people consider these only a plinking band. But I'd say that considering the speeds I got with the ammo I was using, these would be fine for hunting. Probably the easiest to make bandset that there is. And quite long lasting too.


----------



## Chuck Daehler

Henry that's a decent test and service to the forum. When I was a kid I/we (comrads at arms too) used office bands as that was the only elastic we had. I have no idea what brand but they were about a half inch wide and about as thick as innertube rubber for car (not truck) innertubes. Innertube rubber at that time wasn't rubber any more, it was some synthetic stuff and not usable for sling shots for it didn't stretch well...nor contract fast.

Anyway, for years us kids used those wide office bands. Using rocks as well as lead balls I molded using an antique ball mold I bought cheap at the gun shop one Saturday, the bands hardly ever broke. A box of bands would last and last, at least a year...dozen bands. We tied them on with kite string..pouch and fork.

So hurray for those old office bands! As Henry said, no cutting.


----------



## lunasling

Can't find 105 or 107s in any office supply store here don't know why !


----------



## twang

has anyone noticed whats at the bottom of alliances website re band sizes?

http://www.rubberband.com/about-us/rubber-bands-size-chart

In addition to the standard sizes above, Alliance can also produce other rubber band sizes to meet your custom requirements in regards to thickness, width, formulation and length. Contact Us for more information.

says they will make size and formulation for you.

we could get the size we want.

all we have to do is decide.......lol


----------



## truthornothing

I ordered some 107's and they are waiting for me at home...I wasn't paying attention to price when I placed my order and just checked and I payed 11.99 on amazon. Staples has them for 8.99 30% less. My local store didn't have them in stock though. Henry if you ever check back here. I tried to follow your link to make the tapered(looped) bands but its dead. Any chance it it still up somewhere?


----------



## BloodyBill

I just had to thank you for the info on the rubber bands.When I first started fooling with slingshots not counting when I was a kid rubber bands and everything else homemade was all I could afford.I'm not sure what the "Geezer Gang" refers to and I respect my elders,it is just rare to come across people my fathers age as fluent in computers and software as you seem to be.That Audacity speed test rig is genius,I am familiar with Audacity and have had occasion to use it but don't think I would ever think to use it in that manner.Much thanks to you Webfoot and I look forward to learning anything I can from you and the rest of the gang on here as I get back into this sport.

I wrote this after just reading the first entry,I was taught to daisy chain 3-4 #2 rubber bands,looks like I have more to learn already.Thanks again to everyone,the internet is a beautiful thing when like minded people can get together and share ideas and experiences.


----------



## Chuck Daehler

I made a post previously but lemme tell ya, my Alliance bands are slightly more powerful than equal width/length TBG. I don't have to cut off bands from a TBG roll either. I keep extras in the freezer wrapped in aluminum foil in the original box to keep them from oxidizing.


----------



## Chuck Daehler

Luna, a friend in USA bought two boxes of them for me at Walmart and brought them with her when she visited her mom who retired here. See Susi gallery under the "Ammo" album for the photos of the box they came in.

The Alliance Sterling bands are thicker than TBG and offer more pull strength therefor than the thinner TBG, that's why the Alliance bands are more powerful as well...there simply is more elastic thickness for the width of the bands. I think the Alliance bands contain less latex than TB products however, which is why they contract a bit slower yielding just a wee bit less velocity than pure latex...but the differnce isn't enough to be noticable, only on a chronograph.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

truthornothing said:


> I ordered some 107's and they are waiting for me at home...I wasn't paying attention to price when I placed my order and just checked and I payed 11.99 on amazon. Staples has them for 8.99 30% less. My local store didn't have them in stock though. Henry if you ever check back here. I tried to follow your link to make the tapered(looped) bands but its dead. Any chance it it still up somewhere?


I have neglected the thread, because of low post rates, and apologize for not updating the link. I rearranged the OldPeddler.com website. Here's the working link.

http://panamaretire.net/slingshots/biombos/bandset-107-taper/index.html


----------



## Henry the Hermit

BloodyBill said:


> I just had to thank you for the info on the rubber bands.When I first started fooling with slingshots not counting when I was a kid rubber bands and everything else homemade was all I could afford.I'm not sure what the "Geezer Gang" refers to and I respect my elders,it is just rare to come across people my fathers age as fluent in computers and software as you seem to be.That Audacity speed test rig is genius,I am familiar with Audacity and have had occasion to use it but don't think I would ever think to use it in that manner.Much thanks to you Webfoot and I look forward to learning anything I can from you and the rest of the gang on here as I get back into this sport.
> 
> I wrote this after just reading the first entry,I was taught to daisy chain 3-4 #2 rubber bands,looks like I have more to learn already.Thanks again to everyone,the internet is a beautiful thing when like minded people can get together and share ideas and experiences.


"Geezer Gang" refers to my age and attitude. I'm kinda tech savvy because I was a working electronics tech for more than 40 years. I'm studying now to get my Amateur Radio Operator license back and quite pleased that I'm scoring high 90s on the Amateur Extra practice exams. I haven't used Audacity in a few years, but did find that it is quite comparable to my Chrony in accuracy, but of course, the Chrony is much easier to use.


----------



## lunasling

Thanks Web !
Was lookin for that one like forever !


----------



## rockslinger

Saw a good price on sterling 107s on ebay this morning $8.53 w/ free shipping.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sterling-Ergonomically-Correct-Rubber-Bands-107-7-x-5-8-50-Bands-1lb-Box/291578852354?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D34225%26meid%3D2c70ac93f5a24b89a564fc990215bf8f%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D6%26sd%3D231662247609


----------



## NaturalFork

107s have been what I have shot exclusively in the past two months. I have also gone back to using 5/8 glass ammo which is where my slingshot journey began. Unless I am shooting targets at 40+ yards the 107s are my go to. I love them. USA made no cutting, easy bands.


----------



## lunasling

Yup got a bag of em myself !

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G850A using Tapatalk


----------



## ol'school42

Wal-Mart.com, registerd & paypal had 2 boxes Sterling 107s shipped to nearest Wal-Mart free shipping. $13 USD. In case there's no Staples near. Tried Office Depot & they were not available... like sold out. Must be those darn slingshot maniacs.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

RH, I tie my bands and tubes to pouch in a constrictor knot with waxed string that I bought from a leather shop. This little tutorial shows how I do it. I use the same tie with flats and tubes. Dental floss should work at the pouch if you use a thick floss. I use rubber bands and sometimes TB to tie at the fork. Wrap it tight. I've enver had one slip and I don't use grooves. Also cinch the pouch tie real tight.

Warm I have. As for knowledge, I'm getting to the age where I have to look up my own posts to remember what I know. 

http://panamaretire.net/slingshots/biombos/bandset-107-taper/index.html


----------



## RHTWIST

Henry, Like the photos and all the makings and gear I see on the table. The only difference

with my slingshot bench is, outside it's 30 and 6" of snow on the ground!

With TBG I gather, fold and tie so band remains flat. Pass through is inside to outside.-CD


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Flat bands should be as flat as possible where they pass through the pouch to distribute the load. Some bunching is unavoidable.

It's also 30 (c) here, but no snow.


----------



## ol'school42

Hello Henry, (a fellow geezer & Capricorn)

I have been having such great fun using the 107s (thanks to your post & Charles) with the Cholita frame in 3/4" bamboo, laminated in 3 layers. I cut the bands an inch past the 6.5" recommended to make the pull a tad easier. As I mentioned previously I ordered 2 bags for $13.89 from a Wal-Mart website delivered to the store nearest me. About 60 miles. So now I have 2 pounds of Alliance 107s. As the bands wear out on my others I will probably just use them on those also. I was going to order some looped tube but the VA prosthetics department donated about 15' of red tubing. Thanks for sharing your knowledge.


----------



## NaturalFork

I always seem to come back to 107s. I am now shooting them at full length and using a floating anchor and extended draw. They are just great for naturals. They seem to have the ease and speed of tubes ... and almost the longevity.


----------



## Ibojoe

Got to tell ya, this was a great thread. Took me a couple of tries to get through it all. Great info shared here in a really nice manner! No trouble makers just good sound advice. A very pleasant read! Thank you!!


----------



## Nik Nikolby

Henry this is an awesome thing you have done. It gave me the confidence to put rubber bands on my slingshot and be proud of it and I was stunned at the power. Thank you for your time and effort. If there is a new shooter reading this: he's serious. Sand back a forked stick and tie on some rubber bands and be shocked at the results!


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Thanks, guys. I'm happy that my attempts at showing that 107s can be good has inspired some to try them. It's especially gratifying when they are used on a Cholita frame.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

truthornothing said:


> I ordered some 107's and they are waiting for me at home...I wasn't paying attention to price when I placed my order and just checked and I payed 11.99 on amazon. Staples has them for 8.99 30% less. My local store didn't have them in stock though. Henry if you ever check back here. I tried to follow your link to make the tapered(looped) bands but its dead. Any chance it it still up somewhere?


Oh wow, yeah, I need to check the thread more often. Sorry.

http://panamaretire.net/slingshots/biombos/bandset-107-taper/index.html


----------



## Crazy Canuck

Henry the Hermit said:


> Thanks, guys. I'm happy that my attempts at showing that 107s can be good has inspired some to try them. It's especially gratifying when they are used on a Cholita frame.


Figured since it's a sticky, it's not really a necro post 

I was "cleaning" up my slingshot area in the basement and found my Alliance Sterling bands I had purchased a couple months ago because of this thread. I had ordered 105's, 64's, and 32's. And what better frame to make a bandset for?

Took a few shots to get used to the pull, but then that spinner was taking a pounding again! Was funny when I set it aside and went back to a frame with 5/8 SS black. Pull was so easy I almost pulled my frame out of my hand. Thank goodness for lanyards 

Thanks for all the info in this thread. Definitely still relevant!


----------



## StringSlap

I started using them because of this thread, too. I like them.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Crazy Canuck said:


> Henry the Hermit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, guys. I'm happy that my attempts at showing that 107s can be good has inspired some to try them. It's especially gratifying when they are used on a Cholita frame.
> 
> 
> 
> Figured since it's a sticky, it's not really a necro post
> 
> I was "cleaning" up my slingshot area in the basement and found my Alliance Sterling bands I had purchased a couple months ago because of this thread. I had ordered 105's, 64's, and 32's. And what better frame to make a bandset for?
> 
> Took a few shots to get used to the pull, but then that spinner was taking a pounding again! Was funny when I set it aside and went back to a frame with 5/8 SS black. Pull was so easy I almost pulled my frame out of my hand. Thank goodness for lanyards
> 
> Thanks for all the info in this thread. Definitely still relevant!
Click to expand...

That is a really sweet example of a Cholita.


----------



## Tag

Awesome slingshot


----------



## belgianbeard

Just ordered a set of these that I'll be installing on my natural as soon as I can!


----------



## belgianbeard

Just got my #107's in today!

Can't wait to put them on and see how they compare to my braided mess I'm currently using.


----------



## belgianbeard

Crazy Canuck said:


> Henry the Hermit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, guys. I'm happy that my attempts at showing that 107s can be good has inspired some to try them. It's especially gratifying when they are used on a Cholita frame.
> 
> 
> 
> Figured since it's a sticky, it's not really a necro post
> 
> I was "cleaning" up my slingshot area in the basement and found my Alliance Sterling bands I had purchased a couple months ago because of this thread. I had ordered 105's, 64's, and 32's. And what better frame to make a bandset for?
> 
> Took a few shots to get used to the pull, but then that spinner was taking a pounding again! Was funny when I set it aside and went back to a frame with 5/8 SS black. Pull was so easy I almost pulled my frame out of my hand. Thank goodness for lanyards
> 
> Thanks for all the info in this thread. Definitely still relevant!
Click to expand...

Absolutely love this frame/setup btw!

How did you make it, and which template did you use?


----------



## belgianbeard

Tried to attach my bands like Crazy Canuck.

These bands were a great step up for my slingshot, finally managed to be able to hit the can every so often from 33ft!


----------



## BushpotChef

Crazy Canuck said:


> Henry the Hermit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, guys. I'm happy that my attempts at showing that 107s can be good has inspired some to try them. It's especially gratifying when they are used on a Cholita frame.
> 
> 
> 
> Figured since it's a sticky, it's not really a necro post
> 
> I was "cleaning" up my slingshot area in the basement and found my Alliance Sterling bands I had purchased a couple months ago because of this thread. I had ordered 105's, 64's, and 32's. And what better frame to make a bandset for?
> 
> Took a few shots to get used to the pull, but then that spinner was taking a pounding again! Was funny when I set it aside and went back to a frame with 5/8 SS black. Pull was so easy I almost pulled my frame out of my hand. Thank goodness for lanyards
> 
> Thanks for all the info in this thread. Definitely still relevant!
Click to expand...

So what bands are those then CC? Cool shooter btw 

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## belgianbeard

Those are the alliance #107 rubber bands


----------



## MOJAVE MO

I’ll pump a little adrenaline into this thread for those folks wondering about the wonders of Office Bands. I just took delivery of 250 Alliance Sterling Office Bands in the #117B. These are 7”x 1/8”. Of course I over read this MegaThread and should have ordered the #117 which are 7” x 5/8”. Based on the pre-stretch these may force me into shooting BB’s for awhile, maybe triple them up and see what 1/4” steel feels like? Not a total loss. Alliance is a Women Owned company which means my money went to keeping my wife off my azz.😳🙉🙊🙈⛑


----------



## KawKan

MOJAVE MO said:


> I’ll pump a little adrenaline into this thread for those folks wondering about the wonders of Office Bands. I just took delivery of 250 Alliance Sterling Office Bands in the #117B. These are 7”x 1/8”. Of course I over read this MegaThread and should have ordered the #117 which are 7” x 5/8”. Based on the pre-stretch these may force me into shooting BB’s for awhile, maybe triple them up and see what 1/4” steel feels like? Not a total loss. Alliance is a Women Owned company which means my money went to keeping my wife off my azz.😳🙉🙊🙈⛑


You got good stuff, Mo, and you can still order the wider ones!
@Grandpa Grumpy is the Grand PooBah of the 117b fan club, but I'm a charter member. Here are some recommendations. 
One band per side is great for slinging clay ammo - even on a Torque - or steel ammo up to 3/8. Cut the stock bands off any big box store wire frame, wrap and tuck the 117bs on and you have a great rig to start a new shooter with.
When you are ready to shoot frameless, cut one band and attach the new ends to a pouch. Shoot more of the clay ammo or steel up to 5/16!
When you want to shoot butterfly, cut two bands and attach them to a pouch. If your butterfly draw is 60 inches, you'll want to cut a couple inches off before lacing it onto your slingshot. Good for clays or 5/16, okay for 3/8. 
Enjoy!


----------



## MOJAVE MO

KawKan said:


> You got good stuff, Mo, and you can still order the wider ones!
> @Grandpa Grumpy is the Grand PooBah of the 117b fan club, but I'm a charter member. Here are some recommendations.
> One band per side is great for slinging clay ammo - even on a Torque - or steel ammo up to 3/8. Cut the stock bands off any big box store wire frame, wrap and tuck the 117bs on and you have a great rig to start a new shooter with.
> When you are ready to shoot frameless, cut one band and attach the new ends to a pouch. Shoot more of the clay ammo or steel up to 5/16!
> When you want to shoot butterfly, cut two bands and attach them to a pouch. If your butterfly draw is 60 inches, you'll want to cut a couple inches off before lacing it onto your slingshot. Good for clays or 5/16, okay for 3/8.
> Enjoy!


Thanks Ray! One of the intriguing things about Office Bands is that they are ‘ready to shoot’ right out of the box. I whipped up a quick looped set with a cinch knot to the pouch and used the Torque to launch a few clay rounds out the back door. They flew nice and straight—-looks like a good starting point!


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

MOJAVE MO said:


> I’ll pump a little adrenaline into this thread for those folks wondering about the wonders of Office Bands. I just took delivery of 250 Alliance Sterling Office Bands in the #117B. These are 7”x 1/8”. Of course I over read this MegaThread and should have ordered the #117 which are 7” x 5/8”. Based on the pre-stretch these may force me into shooting BB’s for awhile, maybe triple them up and see what 1/4” steel feels like? Not a total loss. Alliance is a Women Owned company which means my money went to keeping my wife off my azz.😳🙉🙊🙈⛑


Hey Mo, Alliance 117b bands are the ones you want. 117 bands are thinner yet. I shoot up to 3/8" steel with 117b bands at about 190 fps. Not super fast and you have max them out but they will penetrate one side of a bean can.




I think 5/16" steel is ideal ammo for 117bs at about 240 - 250 fps. I have shot 1/4" but I had to aim way under the target because I couldn't get my anchor high enough.

I have used #84, #105 and #107 bands but they are a hard draw and slower retracting - good only for heavy ammo like lead and stones


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> Hey Mo, Alliance 117b bands are the ones you want. 117 bands are thinner yet. I shoot up to 3/8" steel with 117b bands at about 190 fps. Not super fast and you have max them out but they will penetrate one side of a bean can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think 5/16" steel is ideal ammo for 117bs at about 240 - 250 fps. I have shot 1/4" but I had to aim way under the target because I couldn't get my anchor high enough.
> 
> I have used #84, #105 and #107 bands but they are a hard draw and slower retracting - good only for heavy ammo like lead and stones


Yea these things are almost comical in how well they work! I just set up some singles at 6” active to try a few shots with clay. On top of that it took no time at all to prepare a bandset. Thanks again for leading the way!


----------



## FORGES&SLINGS

Just wanted to warn you guys that I bought some “sterling 107’s” from Amazon and was underwhelmed. They were sent in a clear bag with nothing on it. I contacted alliance and they sent me a bag of 107s free and so I compared the two. The ones I got from the manufacturer were definitely different from the Amazon ones.

The ones from Amazon are probably one of the other two types (golden crepes or advantage). They stretch out and don’t return to their original size with just one time stretching the rubber band out. The particular item listing says “sold by and shipped by Amazon “. The ones from the company aren’t like that and are also a different color. They return to their original size when stretched and they feel stronger. Also they are cut out much better. The Amazon ones weren’t lined up well at all where they were cut.

Anyway I will let you guys know how they work if I get around to trying the genuine ones soon but I just wanted to tell you that if you buy them from Amazon you might not get the genuine sterlings.


----------



## wll

Thursday 12-22-2022

Set up an my old Marksman 3030 with Sterling 105's. 

Set it up for tossing marbles all over the desert floor. My active length is 7" for this set up, it's slightly longer than my normal active cut but I just wanted an easy pulling, marble shooting slingshot for this set up.

This rubber is pretty thick, I'm hoping it chucks the 5/8+" 94gr. marbles well --- we will see how it does ! Want an easy marble shooter just for fun to watch the marbles fly !
-------------------------------------------------------
It's Friday morning and I'm out here early, gonna test the Marksman to see how she does.

WELL ---- Marbles are flying out at a reasonable trajectory, and I bet I get good service life with these bands according to testing by other members.

Marbles are flying flat to 20 yards and then they start to drop off. They have enough smack for sure for Starlings, Rabbits and maybe Pigeons.

I did chronograph a few shots with this set up at 32° this 7am --- I'm getting between 162-165fps ---- They are nothing like my slings shooting steel and using Hi-Tek bands for sure, but they get there  I bet with a little tweaking and weather at least in the high 60's I would be in the 175fps range !

My draw elongation factor is ~ 450% with these bands. I'm drawing to my full draw of 30+".

As noted on this "Alliance 107 Band Test" post by @ "Henry the Hermit", these bands although not the fastest can be purchased at any stationary store or bought off Amazon and they work. With heavy ammo and the right elongation factor you can smack the snot out of something, that's for sure --- If you're just going to throw ammo around -- shooting Cans, Rocks, Politicians, Your Nosy Mother in Law or Pine Cones -- Why not use these, they're cheap, last a long time and they're more than adequate.

Pic Below of the Sterling Banded Sling and My Band to Sling Tie:



















Later,

wll


----------

